# Breaking Bad S05E08 "Gliding Over All" OAD 9/2/12



## thebigmo

Oh Snap!


Spoiler



Hanks light bulb just went on


 and we have to wait ten months again? NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## nataylor

Holy crap. I never thought Hank figuring it out would come so soon or come in one fell swoop, rather than piecing things together with growing suspicion over time.


----------



## astrohip

nataylor said:


> Holy crap.


Yes it was.


----------



## maltese

Maybe it will take a few episodes for Hank to gather a case against W.W.?

Why was the book signed G.B. and not G.F.?


----------



## Hank

maltese said:


> Maybe it will take a few episodes for Hank to gather a case against W.W.?
> 
> Why was the book signed G.B. and not G.F.?


Gale Boetticher.


----------



## Hank

To all those people in the previous thread who thought that Hank did not have any possible clue that Walter White was Heisenberg... Called it:



Hank said:


> I don't have time to find the clip, but when Hank found the "W.W." in Gale's notebook and asked Walt about it, I could swear that Hank was asking Walt in a very tentative but still incredulous way "...and who has the initials 'WW'??" and looking right at Walt. Now maybe Hank was only joking/teasing Walt, but it really seemed to be more than that. It was a tense moment until Walt thumbed through the notebook to find the Walt Whitman quote. I'm sure that Hank has already linked the WW in the notebook to Walter White, but instantly dismissed it because of who he thinks Walt is (or isn't). I think this will be one of the major clues that Hank hits on right as he finally figures out Walt is Heisenberg.


----------



## maltese

Hank said:


> Gale Boettinger.


Oh yes! I need go back and review the book gift.


----------



## Hank

By the way, the song playing during the last scene, in the background very softly, even muffled, was Squeeze's "Up the Junction". Pretty telling.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQciegmLPAo[/media]


----------



## MikeAndrews

Hank said:


> To all those people in the previous thread who thought that Hank did not have any possible clue that Walter White was Heisenberg... Called it:


I called it, too.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9260497#post9260497

The music choices were a hoot,

"Crystal Blue Persuasion," indeed.


----------



## goMO

Yeah i caught that too. I thought the little girl was going to drown.



Hank said:


> By the way, the song playing during the last scene, in the background very softly, even muffled, was Squeeze's "Up the Junction". Pretty telling.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQciegmLPAo[/media]


----------



## Anubys

The scene at the pool was so serene, I just knew there was going to be something major. So well done!


----------



## MikeAndrews

Heh. I was counting on the replay they had of the two minutes on breakingbadstorysync. I wondered why there seemed to be too many.

It was 10 guys that had to go with the lawyer. http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/v...sode-508-gliding-over-all-inside-breaking-bad


----------



## MikeAndrews

Anubys said:


> The scene at the pool was so serene, I just knew there was going to be something major. So well done!


You were waiting for Walt Jr. to roll Holly into the water.

You were also waiting like Jesse was, for the bags to explode.


----------



## robojerk

Hank said:


> To all those people in the previous thread who thought that Hank did not have any possible clue that Walter White was Heisenberg.
> Called it


Called what? He had no clue.. He found Gale's book, which was pretty damning evidence. His face at the end was pure shock. I always thought Hank finding out would be the ending cliff hanger, but he had no idea.


----------



## Hank

I'm not in the mood for another huge battle this week. My previous quote explains it all.


----------



## danterner

This might have been the best episode yet, in my opinion. I loved every moment of it. The directing and the cinematography were phenomenal. Everything about it was awesome.

So the cancer is back. Not a surprise, but I love the punch-dented metal paper towel dispenser's use as the reveal.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Hank said:


> I'm not in the mood for another huge battle this week. My previous quote explains it all.


exactly... I dropped out of these threads because it became "let's just argue with everything Hank says"... Just leave it alone...

Great ending! Given that this was the last episode of the year, the last few minutes were tense... first it was "is Walt about to kill Jessie" (which apparently even Jessie was ready for), then it was "is Walt about to kill Skylar", only because it was teh closing minutes and there had to be some kind of shocker, but then he's all "I'm out."... Once they cut to the family having a normal dinner and everything was right again, I figured Hank would go in the house and stumble on something.

We always knew he'd find out, but I didn't expect Walt to actually quit first. I always thought it would be him getting more and more psychotic leading up to the final confrontation between the two of them. I didn't expect Walt to actually quit and start living a normal life again (that's probably the biggest shocker of the episode). He was _thisclose _to getting away with it too.

Now I'm especially intrigued to see where it goes. They took it in a direction I didn't expect and now I'm pissed we have an entire year to wait.



> So the cancer is back. Not a surprise, but I love the punch-dented metal paper towel dispenser's use as the reveal.


Hmmm, I didn't get that. I thought the paper towel thing was something that he did previously and they just never fixed it (lol). I thought I remembered a scene of him punching it, but you're saying that just happened as a way of letting us know he got bad news? Interesting


----------



## robojerk

mrdazzo7 said:


> I didn't expect Walt to actually quit and start living a normal life again


I was actually shocked by that too considering his hubris has been so front and center this season. I guess the months cooking without Jesse, not having his kids really mad him unhappy.

Maybe the cancer is back and he wants to patch up things..???


----------



## mrdazzo7

robojerk said:


> I was actually shocked by that too considering his hubris has been so front and center this season. I guess the months cooking without Jesse, not having his kids really mad him unhappy.
> 
> Maybe the cancer is back and he wants to patch up things..???


it actually makes me feel bad for him again! lol... I"ve said in prior threads that with the path he was going down (and with the path he's already followed until now), I was whole-heartedly rooting against him. But then he went all "normal" on us and now I'm conflicted again. Not fully conflicted, mind you, because he still has a ton of stuff to answer for, but it's different now in that in the end he did chose his family...

so now it's gonna be about a normal guy who turned bad, then eventually went back to his normal life but now has to answer for what he's done. Kharma, course correction, whatever it's called... it always comes back.


----------



## nataylor

robojerk said:


> I was actually shocked by that too considering his hubris has been so front and center this season. I guess the months cooking without Jesse, not having his kids really mad him unhappy.
> 
> Maybe the cancer is back and he wants to patch up things..???


I also think seeing all that cash in one pile made him realize he really didn't need to continue to makes adove amounts of money. It's become something that's more of a pain to deal with than its worth.


----------



## mrdazzo7

nataylor said:


> I also think seeing all that cash in one pile made him realize he really didn't need to continue to makes adove amounts of money. It's become something that's more of a pain to deal with than its worth.


I thought that was brilliant from a writing perspective... he was obsessed with money and power and kind of blind by it but when she took the blanket off that pile of money, I think he (as well as us) just said "holy s*** I went to far"... especially when she said there was absolutely nothing she could do with it--it's just too much. I thought that was a great way to convince him that it has to end. Plus during the montage you could tell he was getting tired of it. The fact that they flat-out can't handle the amount of money it's bringing in was great.


----------



## john4200

Was Walter really "out", or did he just say that to Skylar?

If he is really out, then what about that gang that he made the distribution deal with, they would not be happy. Unless Walt gave the cooking to someone else. Maybe Todd and the gang's cook could do it.


----------



## mrdazzo7

I thought about that too, but I don't think there's anyway he could pretend to be out and not actually be out...he doesn't have a job and the only reason he was able to lie to other people was because he had the car wash as an excuse, but he can't use that lie on Skylar. I think he was genuinely out. 

As for what that meant/means for the business, I don't know. I'm guessing there were some implications... It looked like there was at least a small amount of time between the kitchen scene and the last scene on the patio, but there was no indication of what happened on the business side.


----------



## JETarpon

mrdazzo7 said:


> Hmmm, I didn't get that. I thought the paper towel thing was something that he did previously and they just never fixed it (lol). I thought I remembered a scene of him punching it....


I agree with this. I think that is old damage.


----------



## gchance

JETarpon said:


> I agree with this. I think that is old damage.


From when he punched it well over a year ago? At the doctor's office? Then what's the point showing it to us?

Greg


----------



## TheMerk




----------



## SeanC

So anyone here have any idea of the ball park that pile of money was in?

My best wag with the given information is extremely general:

8 digits? Absolutely
9? I would say most likely, probably lower 9.
10? Could it possibly have been a billion dollars? I don't think so but this ballpark is so damn vague, like Skylar, I just have no real idea.


----------



## TheMerk

SeanC said:


> So anyone here have any idea of the ball park that pile of money was in?
> 
> My best wag with the given information is extremely general:
> 
> 8 digits? Absolutely
> 9? I would say most likely, probably lower 9.
> 10? Could it possibly have been a billion dollars? I don't think so but this ballpark is so damn vague, like Skylar, I just have no real idea.


On the next episode of Storage Wars:

Darrel: That's a billion dollar bill all day long!


----------



## BitbyBlit

mrdazzo7 said:


> exactly... I dropped out of these threads because it became "let's just argue with everything Hank says"... Just leave it alone...


I didn't like people piling on TCF Hank either, but if he's going to target all people who hold a specific viewpoint like this...



Hank said:


> To all those people in the previous thread who thought that Hank did not have any possible clue that Walter White was Heisenberg... Called it:


...he should be at least willing to discuss it with them.

He definitely got this part right:



Hank said:


> I think this will be one of the major clues that Hank hits on right as he finally figures out Walt is Heisenberg.


But I still don't see how that means BB Hank had a clue before that moment. In fact, the final scene seemed just the opposite to me, as if his ribbing of Walt about the initials was taking on a whole new meaning to him.


----------



## TheMerk

danterner said:


> So the cancer is back. Not a surprise, but I love the punch-dented metal paper towel dispenser's use as the reveal.


That would be neat, but...



mrdazzo7 said:


> Hmmm, I didn't get that. I thought the paper towel thing was something that he did previously and they just never fixed it (lol). I thought I remembered a scene of him punching it, but you're saying that just happened as a way of letting us know he got bad news? Interesting





JETarpon said:


> I agree with this. I think that is old damage.


Correct. Walt punched it in S02E09.


----------



## BitbyBlit

gchance said:


> From when he punched it well over a year ago? At the doctor's office? Then what's the point showing it to us?
> 
> Greg


I think it was to show Walt having a flashback to the beginning of all of this. Perhaps that was part of what pushed him to finally get out.

Too bad his ego and/or memory caused him to hold on to Gale's book. He might have been responsible for Gale's demise, but now Gale will be responsible for his.


----------



## smak

No offense to those who "called it", but I think that ending, not exactly of course, but what the ending would be was about as obvious as anything the show's ever done. And as this episode went on, it got even more obvious. 

1/2 season over, really nothing else going on in the 2nd half of the episode, and a pretty obvious thing for the last 8 episodes to be about.

Not a criticism, they had to get here.

-smak-


----------



## Hank

Just a small nit-pick since others seemed to be concerned about the BrBa timeline. If this is supposed to be 2009 or even 2010, the comment from the ex-prison guy about "finding Bin Laden was easier than this" wouldn't make sense. Quite a slip up for the writers to include something from the future. Frankly, it doesn't bother me, but since people were upset with the 2012 model car(s), this stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Gary McCoy

To anyone who thinks that the CAT scan was a flashback to last year: It definately is not, he has a bald head and a goatee on his chin, proving it is a contemporary scan. Of course, they made us wait until Summer 2013 for the official results of the scan. However, we also know that WW was coughing and taking meds in S05E01.


----------



## Anubys

I don't see where you could conclude that the cancer is back. We are fast forwarding through 2-3 months, seeing him get checked up, cook meth, make money, etc. Just a montage of routine to get us to the next point in time when something happens.

And I believe that Walter wants out. "how much is enough?" was a good question. Now, will his partners and Hank allow him to get out? that is the next 8 episodes.


----------



## danterner

TheMerk said:


> That would be neat, but...
> 
> Correct. Walt punched it in S02E09.


Right. I didn't mean to imply in my post that Walt punched it this episode. He punched it back in S2. But why do you think we were shown it again now, immediately following a scene where he's undergoing an MRI? I think it was telegraphing that the cancer is back. Otherwise, as Greg says, why show it? I'm surprised my take on this was controversial here; I thought the implication of the scene was meant to be obvious. It didn't occur to me that it might have been meant to be a "day in the life" - I honestly didn't get that feel from it at all.



Hank said:


> Just a small nit-pick since others seemed to be concerned about the BrBa timeline. If this is supposed to be 2009 or even 2010, the comment from the ex-prison guy about "finding Bin Laden was easier than this" wouldn't make sense. Quite a slip up for the writers to include something from the future. Frankly, it doesn't bother me, but since people were upset with the 2012 model car(s), this stuck out like a sore thumb.


I don't think anyone was upset about the cars - I know I just asked about them out of curiosity. I do think the show has established (1) that its events have occurred over the course of a year (now, a year and three months or so), and that (2) it's presently 2012 or so in the show. So maybe the show started airing in 2008, but was set it 2011 from the beginning. Or maybe the writers have been careless about the timeline. Or maybe the show's current events don't quite match up to "real world" events. None of that really impacts my enjoyment of the show. Good eye (err, ear) on the Bin Laden comment, though - that had escaped me. I think you and I are upset about it to the same degree (not really at all).


----------



## maltese

Who remembers which episode had the scene in the Hank's flashback where Walt joked that he was/wasn't W.W.?

I am rethinking this morning about how damning the book quote is. Was it more than the initial W.W.? Or does Hank know of the reference associated with the actual book?

Is it certain Hank now knows? Or is there room for uncertainty?


----------



## DevdogAZ

maltese said:


> Who remembers which episode had the scene in the Hank's flashback where Walt joked that he was/wasn't W.W.?
> 
> I am rethinking this morning about how damning the book quote is. Was it more than the initial W.W.? Or does Hank know of the reference associated with the actual book?
> 
> Is it certain Hank now knows? Or is there room for uncertainty?


I think when Hank initially saw the W.W. in Gale's notes, he considered Walt, since most of the notes dealt with chemistry and Walt is a chemist. I think Hank didn't believe it, but had to consider it because that's his job. But I think when Walt pointed out the Walt Whitman quote, Hank was immediately relieved and guilty that he ever considered Walt, and I think he hasn't even thought about it since then. That's why this reveal was so shocking to him. He suddenly realized he was on the right track way back when, and should have trusted his instincts.

Now I suspect he'll start piecing together evidence over the next couple episodes until he's 100% certain that Walt is Heisenberg. I have no idea what he'll do then.


----------



## The Flush

So is Walt really out?

Is the cancer back? I thought maybe he punched the paper towel holder because of the news he received at the doctor.

The money would never be stacked like in a big pile like that. It would be containerized in some form. However, that would not be as dramatic.

I can't believe Walt would keep any connection between him and Gale around his house.
Good cliff hanger until the next part of this season.


----------



## Test

The cancer screening scene came after the montage of him making his fortune (and getting bored/bothered with it) and Skylar showing him his pile of money, right? I'm not sure of the order. 

I just thought him seeing the dispenser all messed up was him kind of waking up and realizing he needs out. 

I didn't think about it until it was posted here, but that would be a cool way to show us the cancer is back. We already saw his reaction to it (punching it the first time around). So say it was fixed and they didn't show him punching it this time, just the aftermath.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> I think when Hank initially saw the W.W. in Gale's notes, he considered Walt, since most of the notes dealt with chemistry and Walt is a chemist. I think Hank didn't believe it, but had to consider it because that's his job. But I think when Walt pointed out the Walt Whitman quote, Hank was immediately relieved and guilty that he ever considered Walt, and I think he hasn't even thought about it since then. That's why this reveal was so shocking to him. He suddenly realized he was on the right track way back when, and should have trusted his instincts.


Yes, I'd agree with this. Hank was on the trail of Walt as Heisenberg, but quickly discounted it when they found the Walt Whitman quote in Gale's book and Hank hasn't really thought about it since, but he *did* consider it.

I'm really hoping that Gretchen Schwartz's maiden name begins with a "B", so Walt can simply explain to Hank that Gretchen B-whatever ("G.B.") gave him that book decades ago, since it did say "It's an honour working with you.". Either that, or some other student/ex-co-worker of Walt's with the same initials. Of course, they can match the handwriting to Gale and other forensics. But even if Walt can "explain away" the book, Hank *knows* he's right this time.

BTW, in the excellent "Inside Episode 508" video here:
http://www.amctv.com/breaking-bad/v...ide-episode-508-breaking-bad-gliding-over-all there is a very minor spoiler about Hank and Walt..In the interview with Dean Norris:



Spoiler



Dean says something like "Hank now knows, but Walt doesn't know that Hank knows"... which I think basically confirms that the jig is up for Walt ("Up the Junction"). But it also sounds like Hank isn't acting on it right away.


----------



## Test

Was this a complete season and next year will be the final season or are they counting them as one season with a year hiatus? 

For the final episodes, are we going with Hank getting Walt to flip on the Phoenix crew and going into witness relocation with something bringing him back to fix?


----------



## DeDondeEs

I keep thinking that Walt will have a way to explain himself out of that signed book. Like that Gale was an old student of his or something and he asked him advice but Walt didn't know what for. I am also wondering if Hank will come out of the bathroom and confront Walt about it, or he will say nothing then go back to his office and piece stuff together. I am thinking the latter. If so it could turn into one of those things where Hank knows for sure that it is Walt, but can't pin any proof on him.


----------



## Hank

Just throwing this out there for everyone to mull over.

"Gliding Over All" is a Walt Whitman poem part of the book Hank found ("Leaves of Grass")

_
GLIDING o'er all, through all, 
Through Nature, Time, and Space, 
As a ship on the waters advancing, 
The voyage of the soul-not life alone, 
Death, many deaths I'll sing
_


----------



## SeanC

So I went back to look at the pile. What I got is that the pile is approximately 40X16X12.

40 stacks high
16 stacks back
12 stacks across

How much money is in banded packs of 20, 50, and 100 dollar bills?

Though the only bills I see are 20's and 50's, the 20's are blue bands and the 50's are in brown.

Could each stack average 1M$ Could it be significantly more?

Let's assume each stack is 1M we get 184M in that locker.

Oh and, that room is not all the money, that's the money that Skyler cannot launder because it's just too much. So besides the room, how much was Skyler able to funnel through the car wash?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Test said:


> Was this a complete season and next year will be the final season or are they counting them as one season with a year hiatus?
> 
> For the final episodes, are we going with Hank getting Walt to flip on the Phoenix crew and going into witness relocation with something bringing him back to fix?


For contractual reasons, it's considered a single season of 16 episodes with a big break in the middle. But from a production standpoint, it's really two separate seasons.

I think the teaser at the beginning of S05E01, coupled with the reveal at the end of this episode, was supposed to make us think Walt goes into WitSec. But I'm guessing that will turn out to be a misdirection, since I can't imagine Hank giving Walt a free pass since he knows all the stuff he's done.


----------



## DevdogAZ

SeanC said:


> So I went back to look at the pile. What I got is that the pile is approximately 40X16X12.
> 
> 40 stacks high
> 16 stacks back
> 12 stacks across
> 
> How much money is in banded packs of 20, 50, and 100 dollar bills?
> 
> Could each stack average 1M$ Could it be significantly more?
> 
> Let's assume each stack is 1M we get 184M in that locker.


I think that's probably a little high. We know the 1,000 gallons of methylamine was enough to make about $300 million worth of meth. We know that Declan's crew took 35% of what they sold, and Lydia took 30% of what she sold. Saul gets a cut of everything (don't remember the %). Todd would have to get a significant chunk, since he sees all the money and knows how much they're bringing in.

Also, if your estimates of stacks is correct, there are 7,680 bundles in the pile. If each bundle is $100 bills, then it's $76,800,000. But we know there are other smaller denominations in there, so it's got to be less than that.


----------



## Hank

SeanC said:


> So anyone here have any idea of the ball park that pile of money was in?
> 
> My best wag with the given information is extremely general:
> 
> 8 digits? Absolutely
> 9? I would say most likely, probably lower 9.
> 10? Could it possibly have been a billion dollars? I don't think so but this ballpark is so damn vague, like Skylar, I just have no real idea.


I did a very quick, non scientific count. I took the image of cash, and estimated that the pile is:

12 straps wide 
13 straps deep
52 straps high

That's 8122 straps of cash. There are usually 100 bills per strap.

Let's assume it's a mix of 20's, 50's and 100's.

If they're all 20's, it's about $16 million.
If they're all 50's, it's about $40 million
If they're all 100's, it's about $81 million

If we take a straight average of all three denominations, that's $56, the total is $46 million.

If anyone has a more accurate/estimate, I can adjust the numbers (yes, I have a spreadsheet).

IMHO, that's a lot more cash than I think they would have accumulated AFTER laundering as much as possible.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

I loved the Bush homage of Hank finding out the news of the prison deaths while doing a camera op. Also, the Bin Laden quote earlier. This show... this is the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hank said:


> IMHO, that's a lot more cash than I think they would have accumulated AFTER laundering as much as possible.


I don't think the laundering would have much of an effect. The most Skylar could realistically launder through the car wash in a year is about $1 million. This was only a three-month period. So I'm guessing this is over 95% of the cash that Walt brought to Skylar.


----------



## SeanC

Hank said:


> IMHO, that's a lot more cash than I think they would have accumulated AFTER laundering as much as possible.


I concur. Skyler's laundering ability is limited by the scope of the carwash. To not raise flags with the IRS how much could she safely filter through the carwash? +100% of revenue? How much revenue does that carwash normally have? Half a million a year? Maybe a million?

Yeah, the laundered money is a drop in the bucket compared to that pile.


----------



## SeanC

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think the laundering would have much of an effect. The most Skylar could realistically launder through the car wash in a year is about $1 million. This was only a three-month period. So I'm guessing this is over 95% of the cash that Walt brought to Skylar.


Where are you getting the 3 month period for that montage? Just curious, I didn't catch any time reference to that montage.


----------



## DevdogAZ

SeanC said:


> Where are you getting the 3 month period for that montage? Just curious, I didn't catch any time reference to that montage.


Marie said they'd had the kids for three months. That's since Walt's birthday. So the actual montage was probably a little less than three months.


----------



## SeanC

DevdogAZ said:


> Marie said they'd had the kids for three months. That's since Walt's birthday. So the actual montage was probably a little less than three months.


Oy vey, duh, ty.


----------



## Hank

Here's the speadsheet taking the highs and lows of SeanC's and my estimates:










I'd say the actual number is somewhere in the $30 million range.

eta: Yes, it's labor day, I actually *don't* have anything better to do.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that's probably a little high. We know the 1,000 gallons of methylamine was enough to make about $300 million worth of meth.


Again, just my opinion, but I don't think there was any indication that they used up all 1000 gallons of the methylamine. There was no indication that they didn't either, but I don't feel like they were "done" with the 1000 gallons.


----------



## billboard_NE

Great discussion this week, everyone in this thread is well behaved 

I did not catch the paper towel dispenser being dented a sign that the cancer is back, but I believe that is what the scene is conveying.

I hope the next half starts in April 2013 and not July 2013. thats a loooong wait.


----------



## Hank

billboard_NE said:


> I hope the next half starts in April 2013 and not July 2013. thats a loooong wait.


At least we have Dexter and Walking Dead to hold us over for at least a little while. Not that these two shows even come close to BrBa... but at least it's something. I don't even like Walking Dead, but I'll watch it anyway.

Spoiler for Dexter:


Spoiler



It's interesting to me that the Dexter cliff hanger was very similar to BrBa, that the "big secret" was finally revealed.


----------



## Anubys

I don't think Walter will be able to explain away the book for the simple reason that I don't think Hank is going to confront him (IOW, he won't get a chance).

I also don't think Hank suspected Water in that scene earlier. I think he was just fraking with him at the time purely as the coincidence of the initials presented itself. 

Hank will now go over the past year and half and start seeing events as they really were; which we already saw with the WW scene. In my opinion, this hound has picked up the scent but he never had the scent until now.


----------



## danielhart

Hank said:


> To all those people in the previous thread who thought that Hank did not have any possible clue that Walter White was Heisenberg... Called it:


Why would Walt, who is normally so cautious and careful, leave that book laying around? I think at this point, maybe part of him wants to get caught. There seemed to be a fair level of contrition happening with Walt in this episode (well, at least for Walter) once we got past the whacking of the nine (speaking of that, they didn't show the lawyer getting whacked).

I have always been looking forward to the way this will play out when Hank and Walt are forced to confront each other. So many ways that could go. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## fmowry

Anubys said:


> I don't think Walter will be able to explain away the book for the simple reason that I don't think Hank is going to confront him (IOW, he won't get a chance).
> 
> I also don't think Hank suspected Water in that scene earlier. I think he was just fraking with him at the time purely as the coincidence of the initials presented itself.
> 
> Hank will now go over the past year and half and start seeing events as they really were; which we already saw with the WW scene. In my opinion, this hound has picked up the scent but he never had the scent until now.


I agree. Also, I can't see Walt going into Witsec as they have to link him to at least the 9 prison deaths.


----------



## MikeAndrews

maltese said:


> Who remembers which episode had the scene in the Hank's flashback where Walt joked that he was/wasn't W.W.?
> 
> I am rethinking this morning about how damning the book quote is. Was it more than the initial W.W.? Or does Hank know of the reference associated with the actual book?
> 
> Is it certain Hank now knows? Or is there room for uncertainty?


 Ummmm,...Hank knows that Gale's book was in Walt's bathroom for no reason. Unless Walt could fast talk his way into how he stole the book from the stack at Hank's house or something....and then explain the note inside.

I noted how we saw "Leaves of Grass" in the foreground in the earlier scene. That doesn't ring true. Walt was so careful destroying any other evidence. He would have given the book an acid bath.

My prediction is that the 2nd half has Hank sniffing around and adding it up some more - the mask from the HS lab, the mask was on the RV, Pinkman had the RV, what HS did Pinkman attend? Walt acted strange when Hank took him to watch Fring at Pollos. Walt wrecked the car to avoid going to the laundry.

Hank will confront Walt and tell him to hit the road or Walt will run when Hank closes in. The preview we see has Walt on the lam with no family.

I think we'll see the white supremacists being Walt's problem that requires the big gun. Watch Todd and Uncle Nazi decide they want the meth and money business to fund the revolution against the muslin President.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hank said:


> Again, just my opinion, but I don't think there was any indication that they used up all 1000 gallons of the methylamine. There was no indication that they didn't either, but I don't feel like they were "done" with the 1000 gallons.


I agree they didn't indicate that the 1,000 gallons is gone, but I just don't get the sense that Walt would decide that he's "out" while he still has supplies to cook. I think the timing of Skylar showing him the cash coincided with him using up his methylamine supply., At that point he realized that getting more methylamine will be a challenge, and there really is no financial point since he can't spend what he currently has.

BTW, if Todd has received several million in cash, I don't see how he's going to be able to spend that on the down low without raising some kind of flags.


----------



## Hank

fmowry said:


> I agree. Also, I can't see Walt going into Witsec as they have to link him to at least the 9 prison deaths.


Just for the record, I previously proposed the WitSec possibility before the prison murders. Now I agree, WitSec is out of the picture. And with WitSec out of the game, that puts Walt on the lam in N.H.


----------



## danterner

Hank said:


> Spoiler for Dexter:
> * SPOILER *


Ha! That's true.


----------



## SeanC

I don't understand where you guys are going with witsec. The government has protected multiple murders many, MANY times. Nine deaths? So what? If Walt has the information to take down a couple of large organized crime rings, the white supremacists and the Phoenix? guys, they'll put him in the program.


----------



## DevdogAZ

netringer said:


> Ummmm,...Hank knows that Gale's book was in Walt's bathroom for no reason. Unless Walt could fast talk his way into how he stole the book from the stack at Hank's house or something....and then explain the note inside.
> 
> I noted how we saw "Leaves of Grass" in the foreground in the earlier scene. That doesn't ring true. Walt was so careful destroying any other evidence. He would have given the book an acid bath.


We saw Walt going through stuff earlier this season and specifically keeping that book. IIRC, he set it on his night stand, and we've seen it there several times since then.

I don't think we ever saw Gale give the book to Walt, but presumably that's where Walt got it. I doubt Walt even considered it to be evidence at all. It was a gift.

Walt definitely didn't steal it from Hank's house. Hank didn't ever have it.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree they didn't indicate that the 1,000 gallons is gone, but I just don't get the sense that Walt would decide that he's "out" while he still has supplies to cook. I think the timing of Skylar showing him the cash coincided with him using up his methylamine supply., At that point he realized that getting more methylamine will be a challenge, and there really is no financial point since he can't spend what he currently has.


My take is that he wholesales the remaining methylmine to the Phoenix crew as severance pay and walks away. In fact, he could just give it to them. He doesn't need the money, but he could use the goodwill from the Phoenix crew. Or he could just give it to Todd to continue cooking alone. There was one quick scene of Todd extracting a gallon of methylamine from the tank, but I'd have to watch it again to see how much is left in the tank (if visible).


----------



## ronaldheft

maltese said:


> Who remembers which episode had the scene in the Hank's flashback where Walt joked that he was/wasn't W.W.?
> 
> I am rethinking this morning about how damning the book quote is. Was it more than the initial W.W.? Or does Hank know of the reference associated with the actual book?
> 
> Is it certain Hank now knows? Or is there room for uncertainty?


If there is any uncertainly, it will only take Hank a few minutes to compare the handwriting and realize it's Gale's handwriting.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Let's all remember that all of Hank's medical bills were paid by Walt. Hank is compromised.


----------



## Warren

I thought he was looking in a mirror after washing his hands. The way he looked in the "mirror" I got the impression that, in that moment, he was ashamed of the way he has acted and the things he has done. Then they turned to reveal the paper box he hand punched.

But I could be totally wrong.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JoeyJoJo said:


> Let's all remember that all of Hank's medical bills were paid by Walt. Hank is compromised.


Hank doesn't know that. And there's eventually going to be a scene where after Hank has done a bunch of digging, he's going to mention his suspicions to Marie, and she'll then tell him that Walt's money paid for his rehab, and then he'll have a decision to make. But I think that Hank is not dirty, and he's going to go after Walt despite the fact that it's likely to cost him his job.


----------



## jsmeeker

I have a question about the distribution of the meth. Does the Phoenix crew know that some meth is going out via Madrigal? Are they all in on it together?

I don't think Walt ran out of the methylmine. I could be wrong, but if he stopped because he ran out, I would think they would show one final cook session.


On another note, when Walt showed up at Jesse's, I was sure he was there to pay him his cut. And when Jesse went to open the bag(s), I THINK the producers wanted you to think that just maybe, he was gonna find Mike in there and not the cash. They never did show us Walter and Todd dealing with Mike's body.


----------



## The Flush

jsmeeker said:


> They never did show us Walter and Todd dealing with Mike's body.


There is no doubt in my mind that Mike's body was dissolved in acid even though they did not show them doing it.


----------



## audioscience

I was trying to tally all of Walt's victims in my head but I found this wiki which lists them. It looks like the body count is 21 for Walt:

*Walt's victims*:
Emilio Koyama (Poisoned with "mustard gas")
Krazy 8 (Strangled with bike lock)
Jane Margolis (Accidently rolled her over on her back while sleeping, causing her to asphixiate on her own vomit; Walt witnessed but did nothing to save her)
Rival Dealers (Ran both over with his car, shot the surviving one in the head)
Gale Boetticher (Shot by Jesse, but murder is plotted and initiated by Walt)
Gus Fring (Explosion)
Tyrus Kitt (Explosion)
Hector "Tio" Salamanca (Explosion, however assisted suicide)
Two of Gus' henchmen (Shot)
Mike Ehrmantraut (Shot)

_Ten of Gus's ex employees (Orchestrated by Walt with help of Todd's cousin, stabbed with shivs inside two minutes across multiple prisons)_:
Dan Wachsberger
Ron Forenall
Dennis Markowski
Jack McGann
Andrew Holt
Anthony Perez
Isaac Conley
William Moniz
Harris Boivin
Raymond Martinez

I couldn't remember the first two, although I remembered the guy in the bathtub, I wan't sure who he was.


----------



## dtle

DevdogAZ said:


> BTW, if Todd has received several million in cash, I don't see how he's going to be able to spend that on the down low without raising some kind of flags.


I was thinking the same thing about Jesse's $5 million.

I guess he would have to get it laundered through Saul, something he really hated to do.


----------



## Hank

audioscience said:


> I was trying to tally all of Walt's victims in my head but I found this wiki which lists them. It looks like the body count is 21 for Walt:


Not to mention all the victims of Wayfarer 515 were indirectly a result of Jane's death.

Also, *Hank's Victims:*
Tuco
Twin #1
Twin #2 (assist from Mike)


----------



## danterner

I know opinions vary (and heatedly so) on this point, but speaking just for myself, I would add the plane crash victims to the tally.

ETA: what Hank said.


----------



## Hank

Speaking of Wayfarer 515, weren't there two planes that collided? Nobody ever mentions the other plane.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B-hSSiaEAw[/media]


----------



## Regina

jsmeeker said:


> On another note, when Walt showed up at Jesse's, I was sure he was there to pay him his cut. And when Jesse went to open the bag(s), I THINK the producers wanted you to think that just maybe, he was gonna find Mike in there and not the cash. They never did show us Walter and Todd dealing with Mike's body.


DUDE! I thought Mike's head might have been in one of those bags...and Jesse seemed a little freaked out when he hesitantly opened the bags ....

That was a nice scene between Walt and Jesse, reminiscing about cooking in the old RV.... Remember the time we ran out of gas on the way back from a cook?  Man, those two are such great actors.

And the announcer at the end definitely said "Next Summer" BOO! HISS!

..and I agree on the music...Crystal Blue Persuasion....BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews

Hank said:


> Speaking of Wayfarer 515, weren't there two planes that collided? Nobody ever mentions the other plane.


The other plane was a King Air, aka "rich playboy pilots." Those are always the planes that get blamed.

In this case, ATC "Q" screwed up royally but all pilots are responsible for maintaining separation in visual conditions. ABQ is always in visual conditions.


----------



## getreal

"Better Call Saul" could be a funny spin-off show from BrBa.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> I have a question about the distribution of the meth. Does the Phoenix crew know that some meth is going out via Madrigal? Are they all in on it together?


Walt's deal with the Phoenix crew was not exclusive. He was simply providing meth for them to sell in their area. At the same time, it was understood that Walt would continue ot sell and distribute in the ABQ area and whereever else he wanted. I don't think the Phoenix crew would care that Walt was selling to the Czech Republic, as long as Walt was still providing enough for them as well.



jsmeeker said:


> On another note, when Walt showed up at Jesse's, I was sure he was there to pay him his cut. And when Jesse went to open the bag(s), I THINK the producers wanted you to think that just maybe, he was gonna find Mike in there and not the cash. They never did show us Walter and Todd dealing with Mike's body.


They showed Walt and Todd getting the barrel and the acid and bringing it to the back of the car where Mike's body was. Then Jesse came in the door and they quickly hid those things. There's no reason to think they didn't finish the job after Jesse left.

I think when Jesse opened the bag, the writers/director wanted us to think that Jesse thought there might be a bomb in there. That's why Jesse brought the bag in the house, threw his gun across the floor and collapsed in exhaustion. He'd been so tense that entire time thinking that Walt possibly came there to tie up another loose end, and instead Walt brought him a pile of money.

By the way, how funny was it when Jesse was hiding the bong when Walt showed up, as if he should be embarrassed that Walt would know he was smoking weed.


----------



## audioscience

Hank said:


> Not to mention all the victims of Wayfarer 515 were indirectly a result of Jane's death.
> 
> Also, *Hank's Victims:*
> Tuco
> Twin #1
> Twin #2 (assist from Mike)


I mean direct deaths that Walt executed or hits he ordered. I couldn't remember who killed Tuco. I personally wouldn't count the deaths of the plane crash on him in the way I'm thinking. But yes, his actions did lead to the crash.

All of the other deaths, save for Jane, he could be legally held accountable for. Jane was more a moral dilemma.


----------



## Hank

audioscience said:


> I mean direct deaths that Walt executed or hits he ordered.


You forgot "the fly".


----------



## phox_mulder

Hank said:


> If they're all 20's, it's about $16 million.
> If they're all 50's, it's about $40 million
> If they're all 100's, it's about $81 million


I remember something about it being 50's and 20's.
Somewhere back in a previous episode it was made known.
Maybe it's easier to launder 50's and 20's in a car wash?

I did a quick guess, based on seeing a picture of 1 million in 1's that was the size of a standard pallet, about 5 feet high,
so the stack is between 20 and 50 million.

phox


----------



## bsnelson

I guess I had forgotten about Walt's punching the towel dispenser, but either way, my take was that it was damage from some other person who punched it after getting his/her diagnosis. 

Agree that Hank (TCF) called the reveal perfectly. That was a great flashback. 

I tend to agree that Walt's world changed when he saw the stack of cash, and that he really may be "out" now. 

The WitSec thing could still happen, I suppose, but it's looking more unlikely. I'm thinking that Walt becomes a fugitive but uses connections to get his new identity illegally. 

It's gonna be a long winter waiting for those final episodes. I'm still kind of annoyed that they did this, but I understand. 

Brad


----------



## TheMerk

Just rewatched the episode. At no point in the news broadcast does she mention how many deaths. Could be that one of the guys survived. Maybe Dennis is in the burn ward somewhere.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Walt's deal with the Phoenix crew was not exclusive. He was simply providing meth for them to sell in their area. At the same time, it was understood that Walt would continue ot sell and distribute in the ABQ area and whereever else he wanted. I don't think the Phoenix crew would care that Walt was selling to the Czech Republic, as long as Walt was still providing enough for them as well.


I thought the deal was that Walt would just cook and keep 65%. He is not involved in the selling or distribution. The other crew (which was looking to expand anyway) had free access to this territory.

The new selling agreement with Lydia does not infringe on the deal since the territory he is selling to is outside the territory he inherited by killing the old boss. He gets to keep an extra 5%; which is certainly a good deal for Walt.


----------



## SeanC

TheMerk said:


> Just rewatched the episode. At no point in the news broadcast does she mention how many deaths. Could be that one of the guys survived. Maybe Dennis is in the burn ward somewhere.


They showed 9 deaths, all of whom appeared to be prison inmates, someone up thread pointed out they neglected to show the lawyer's death, so if anyone is still alive from that list, it's the lawyer.


----------



## Hank

But can the lawyer actually divulge anything about Walt or Jesse? Everyone else is dead.


----------



## DevdogAZ

bsnelson said:


> I guess I had forgotten about Walt's punching the towel dispenser, but either way, my take was that it was damage from some other person who punched it after getting his/her diagnosis.
> 
> Brad


The ironic thing is that Walt punched the towel dispenser when he got the news that the cancer was in remission, not when he found out he had it.


TheMerk said:


> Just rewatched the episode. At no point in the news broadcast does she mention how many deaths. Could be that one of the guys survived. Maybe Dennis is in the burn ward somewhere.


The killing montage happened earlier in the episode. Hank came home from work totally defeated and went straight for the bar. Then the three-month cooking montage happened. I don't think there's any way the writers of this show would allow three months to pass of uninterrupted cooking and distributing if there's a threat that one of the potential witnesses might still be able to talk. I think we can safely assume that they're all dead, including the lawyer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> I thought the deal was that Walt would just cook and keep 65%. He is not involved in the selling or distribution. The other crew (which was looking to expand anyway) had free access to this territory.
> 
> The new selling agreement with Lydia does not infringe on the deal since the territory he is selling to is outside the territory he inherited by killing the old boss. He gets to keep an extra 5%; which is certainly a good deal for Walt.


I just rewatched that scene. While it's never explicitly stated that Walt is given Declan the New Mexico territory, he does say that they are taking over Mike's duties in the partnership: distribution. So I guess we can assume that Declan's crew is now distributing in New Mexico and Arizona.

Either way, there's nothing about the agreement that says Declan's crew gets to distribute everything Walt makes. They simply get to keep 35% of everything they sell.


----------



## DevdogAZ

One thing I find strange about Walt claiming that he's out, is that it was just a couple episodes ago that Walt said he was in the "empire business." I find it hard to believe that a quick montage of three months of cooking is all the evidence we're ever going to see of his empire, and that he's just going to quit after only presiding over his empire for a couple months.


----------



## mrdazzo7

SeanC said:


> They showed 9 deaths, all of whom appeared to be prison inmates, someone up thread pointed out they neglected to show the lawyer's death, so if anyone is still alive from that list, it's the lawyer.


The lawyer was the first guy they showed...he was the one on the payphone who got stabbed in the chest 1000 times... That dude is dead...

thinking about the bashed in paper towel holder, I'm thinking danterner might be right... If the scene from season one where he punched it was right he got his diagnosis, then it stands to reason that the reveal of it being bashed in was them saying to us "he just got a bad diagnosis again... This is one of those things that likely won't have to be a debate or question--they'll probably mention it in the podcast so we'll know either way. Given what they showed in the NH flash-forward, Walt's cancer coming back is a certainty, so it's not really a stretch if that's what they're were elluding to.

Does Hank really not know that Walt paid his medical bills? I find that hard to believe. I could swear there were conversations where he thanked them, etc. Where does he think he money is coming from then? I think he does know...


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> One thing I find strange about Walt claiming that he's out, is that it was just a couple episodes ago that Walt said he was in the "empire business." I find it hard to believe that a quick montage of three months of cooking is all the evidence we're ever going to see of his empire, and that he's just going to quit after only presiding over his empire for a couple months.


My take on it is that he just wanted to be made whole from having his share of Grey Matter sold/stolen/whatever by Gretchen and Elliott. Now they have $30+ million, it's more money than he really needs for the rest of his life, that it's just not worth the risk and death that surrounds him any more to continue growing an even higher pile of cash. Maybe Heisenberg was in the Empire business, but Walter White, I think, deep down, wants to get back to a normal life.


----------



## Hank

mrdazzo7 said:


> Does Hank really not know that Walt paid his medical bills? I find that hard to believe. I could swear there were conversations where he thanked them, etc. Where does he think he money is coming from then? I think he does know...


That's exactly what I tried to argue a few episode back but got smacked down pretty harshly.


----------



## stellie93

Plus, if he thinks he's going to die soon from the cancer, he doesn't want to leave loose ends for his wife to deal with. I would think getting a 6 months to live type prognosis would make him want to get out. And he probably wouldn't tell Sky.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Hank said:


> That's exactly what I tried to argue a few episode back but got smacked down pretty harshly.


Actually they may be right... according to Wiki:



> When told that insurance won't cover the doctors Marie chooses, Skyler and Walter agree to pay for it (unbeknownst to Hank)


And it doesn't say anything about the subject after that, saying that he finds out later or anything... I'm trying to figure out what scene I'm thinking of but I swear there was a discussion about it. Oh well. Should make things even more interesting... I'm just confused where he thinks the money for his treatments came from... unless he just never thought about it because Marie handled everything.


----------



## Hank

There are lots of errors in that BrBa wiki. I really don't trust it as canon.


----------



## BitbyBlit

Gary McCoy said:


> To anyone who thinks that the CAT scan was a flashback to last year: It definately is not, he has a bald head and a goatee on his chin, proving it is a contemporary scan. Of course, they made us wait until Summer 2013 for the official results of the scan. However, we also know that WW was coughing and taking meds in S05E01.


I don't think the scan was a flashback to last year. But when Walt was looking at the busted towel dispenser, I think he was having a flashback to when he had punched it.

When Skylar came home just before taking him to show him the money, Walt was sitting by the pool contemplating something. I wonder if that something was him having found out that the cancer was back. It would be interesting if the cancer, which pushed him into the business, is also what pushed him out.

I think by the time everyone was hanging out at the end, Walt was truly completely out of the business. There was probably a lot more to that process that they skipped over so they could get to the Hank reveal, and we will probably get more details about that next year.



Hank said:


> I'm really hoping that Gretchen Schwartz's maiden name begins with a "B", so Walt can simply explain to Hank that Gretchen B-whatever ("G.B.") gave him that book decades ago, since it did say "It's an honour working with you.".


I doubt this is the case because it would be unlikely for two people to write such similar things about Walt, but it would be funny if that book actually was from Gretchen, and that is why Walt never thought to get rid of it. But since Hank might not want to confront Walt directly, Walt wouldn't get a chance to explain where the book truly did come from, and because of that, Hank would end up looking at Walt more closely, and finding out the truth.



Hank said:


> Again, just my opinion, but I don't think there was any indication that they used up all 1000 gallons of the methylamine. There was no indication that they didn't either, but I don't feel like they were "done" with the 1000 gallons.


I agree. 3 months seems like an awfully short time to use all of that up. Perhaps with both Walt and Jesse running their own cooks, but not with just Walt.

However, DevdogAZ has a good point about the upper bound of what Walt could have possibly made.



SeanC said:


> I don't understand where you guys are going with witsec. The government has protected multiple murders many, MANY times. Nine deaths? So what? If Walt has the information to take down a couple of large organized crime rings, the white supremacists and the Phoenix? guys, they'll put him in the program.


I wonder if that is going to play a role in Walt trying to convince Hank not to go after him. His argument could be something like:



> You go after me, and you're not just hurting me, but Skylar, Walt Jr., and Holly as well. Holly is going to have to grow up without her parents.
> 
> Who is going to take care of the kids? You? How are you going to be able to take care of them after you lose your job when all of this comes out?
> 
> And Marie...this is really going to hurt Marie when she finds out about her sister's involvement in all of this. She would be set way back in her therapy. Do you really want to do this to her when she is finally starting to get her act together?
> 
> Look, I'm out of the business. Going after me is not going to prevent one more ounce of meth from being produced. All it is going to do is destroy our families.
> 
> But I can give you enough information to take down the largest meth operations in the area. You would be making the biggest dent in the illegal drug trade you have ever made in your entire career. You would be a hero.


The only question then is would Hank make a deal with Walt on the side for the "greater good", or would he bring others into the loop in order to get Walt into Witness Protection?

Where this goes depends on whether Hank is supposed to also "break bad", or be the one who finally says "no", and breaks the cycle.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Hank said:


> That's exactly what I tried to argue a few episode back but got smacked down pretty harshly.





Hank said:


> There are lots of errors in that BrBa wiki. I really don't trust it as cannon.


This was on regular Wikipedia (not sure if that makes it more trustworthy). This is a simple one to fix--either there's a scene out there where Hank acknowledges Walt paid his bills, or there's not. I can't seem to find anything conclusively saying as much...


----------



## jsmeeker

mrdazzo7 said:


> This was on regular Wikipedia (not sure if that makes it more trustworthy). This is a simple one to fix--either there's a scene out there where Hank acknowledges Walt paid his bills, or there's not. I can't seem to find anything conclusively saying as much...


Someone has to know. At least Marie. Isn't that part of the gambling cover story? I would think Marie would tell Hank. It's not like she can keep a secret.


----------



## mrdazzo7

jsmeeker said:


> Someone has to know. At least Marie. Isn't that part of the gambling cover story? I would think Marie would tell Hank. It's not like she can keep a secret.


No, Marie definitely knows... that's for sure... that's where the whole gambling story came into play. The question is whether or not Hank knows. I thought he did (as did some others), but others say he didn't. Should be easy enough to figure out...who's gonna go back and watch half of season 3 and all of season 4?


----------



## john4200

BitbyBlit said:


> The only question then is would Hank make a deal with Walt on the side for the "greater good", or would he bring others into the loop in order to get Walt into Witness Protection?


Such a deal would probably need Todd and Lydia to disappear somehow before the bust. Because, if caught, either one would likely implicate Walt at some point.

So Hank would only be taking down the distribution gang in such a deal.


----------



## BitbyBlit

mrdazzo7 said:


> I'm just confused where he thinks the money for his treatments came from... unless he just never thought about it because Marie handled everything.


I think he's not aware that the insurance didn't cover it. If I remember correctly, the insurance would have covered some treatment, but not the level of treatment that Marie wanted for Hank. So the insurance probably covered enough of his care that it never occurred to him that someone else might have been paying for part of it.


----------



## getreal

I thought they just told Hank that the insurance covered everything. Marie was given the gambling cover story, and she eventually shared it with Hank. But I don't recall Hank being told explicitly that Walt's gambling system paid his bills. But the answer is somewhere around those events. Walt rehearsed with Skyler the gambling story, and that was about when Walt (over a few too many glasses of red wine) disputed Hank's assertion about Gale being the genius chemist "Heisenberg".


----------



## DevdogAZ

mrdazzo7 said:


> thinking about the bashed in paper towel holder, I'm thinking danterner might be right... If the scene from season one where he punched it was right he got his diagnosis, then it stands to reason that the reveal of it being bashed in was them saying to us "he just got a bad diagnosis again... This is one of those things that likely won't have to be a debate or question--they'll probably mention it in the podcast so we'll know either way. Given what they showed in the NH flash-forward, Walt's cancer coming back is a certainty, so it's not really a stretch if that's what they're were elluding to.


Except, as I mentioned above, Walt didn't punch the dispenser when he found out about his diagnosis in the pilot episode. He punched it in S2 when he found out the cancer was in remission.


mrdazzo7 said:


> Does Hank really not know that Walt paid his medical bills? I find that hard to believe. I could swear there were conversations where he thanked them, etc. Where does he think he money is coming from then? I think he does know...





Hank said:


> That's exactly what I tried to argue a few episode back but got smacked down pretty harshly.


Hank definitely does not know. He was being stubborn about what kind of treatment he wanted, and Marie didn't have the heart to tell him that his DEA-funded insurance sucked and wouldn't pay for that. So Walt and Skylar agreed to pay for it, and they all agreed not to tell Hank because he was already fragile and wouldn't take it well if he found out he was a charity case. As far as Hank is concerned, his DEA insurance paid for everything.


Hank said:


> There are lots of errors in that BrBa wiki. I really don't trust it as cannon.


But would you trust it as canon?


----------



## pmyers

Couple of thoughts:

1. I still believe Hank had no suspicion of Walt up to the second he saw that inscription.
2. I 100% assumed the cancer was back when I saw the smashed up paper towel holder....which made me wonder if THAT is what made Walt quit and if Skylar was happy because Walt is out OR because the cancer is back.


----------



## xuxa

I imagine all the meth heads in the czech republic aren't going to be too happy that the blue meth stops, they might be paying walt a visit.


----------



## SeanC

pmyers said:


> I still believe Hank had no suspicion of Walt up to the second he saw that inscription.


I think people on opposite sides of the "When did Hank suspect Walt" have to consider the different levels of "suspect."

Back when Walt and Hank were talking about the WW note and Hank said Walter White, and Walt said, you got me there are many shades of suspect that Hank could have.

An unconscious level where Hank consciously doesn't think it's Walt at all, but his subconscious has noticed a bunch of different odd things and is just storing disparate information that sometimes collides and causes conscious thought along the lines of "Walter? Nah, not Walter, that's ridiculous."

To the other extreme where in Hank's conscious mind he is turning over facts in his head and trying to link them to Walter.

I believe before the end of this episode he was on the lower end of the subconscious scale, and now, having seen the book, Walt and the disparate fact have been pushed into his conscious mind in an uncomfortable way and he's going to struggle with that in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pmyers said:


> Couple of thoughts:
> 
> 1. I still believe Hank had no suspicion of Walt up to the second he saw that inscription.
> 2. I 100% assumed the cancer was back when I saw the smashed up paper towel holder....which made me wonder if THAT is what made Walt quit and if Skylar was happy because Walt is out OR because the cancer is back.


I can believe that Walt would get a positive diagnosis and they wouldn't show it to us and he wouldn't tell anyone. But I don't believe he'd tell Skylar and that wouldn't be shown at all. So either Walt hasn't received any new diagnosis, or he has and he's keeping it to himself. I don't think there's any way Skylar knows anything about Walt's health at the moment.


----------



## DevdogAZ

xuxa said:


> I imagine all the meth heads in the czech republic aren't going to be too happy that the blue meth stops, they might be paying walt a visit.


How are the meth heads in Czech ever going to figure out that their Blue Sky came from some guy in Albuquerque, New Mexico. It's not like Lydia was advertising the source when she arranged for the distribution.


----------



## Test

I see next season starting right after this gif. A splash down, close book, flush and he walks out not realizing what he just saw. jk

This site reminded me of the painting and now I know what it meant...
http://www.uproxx.com/tv/2012/09/breaking-bad-season-finale-discussion/



> So Walts cancer is back, right? As Alan Sepinwall pointed out last night, the painting Walt was hypnotized by at the meeting with Todds uncle was the same one that hung in his hospital room back in season one. There was also the re-appearance of the dented paper towel dispenser Walt punched repeatedly after a discussion with his doctor about his cancer. And, of course, there was a quick shot of Walt being slid into an MRI machine. Could this be part of the reason why hes suddenly willing to walk away from the meth empire he seemed so hell-bent on not walking away from in the previous few episodes?


----------



## xuxa

DevdogAZ said:


> How are the meth heads in Czech ever going to figure out that their Blue Sky came from some guy in Albuquerque, New Mexico. It's not like Lydia was advertising the source when she arranged for the distribution.


Then again how does a high school chemistry teacher whose brother in law is DEA become the southwest largest (with international distribution) meth producer in less than two years.

Why else bring in the Czech story line in detail if it isn't going to play out a some point.


----------



## aadam101

The Flush said:


> So is Walt really out?


I think next season may focus on Walt trying to get out. I doubt it will be that easy. How the heck did he not know he had that much cash sitting around?????

Based on the way this season opened, it seems he may end up on the run.


----------



## DevdogAZ

xuxa said:


> Then again how does a high school chemistry teacher whose brother in law is DEA become the southwest largest (with international distribution) meth producer in less than two years.
> 
> Why else bring in the Czech story line in detail if it isn't going to play out a some point.


I think it was simply a way to make Lydia useful, so they could plausibly keep her character around. Otherwise, there would be no reason why Walt wouldn't take her out. I think her existence is going to end up being bad news for Walt, because remember Hank already knows about her (remember when he noticed her mismatched shoes). Now that Hank has a strong suspiscion that Walt may be Heisenberg, Lydia is a logical thread that he'd follow to try and find evidence on Walt.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aadam101 said:


> I think next season may focus on Walt trying to get out. I doubt it will be that easy. How the heck did he not know he had that much cash sitting around?????
> 
> Based on the way this season opened, it seems he may end up on the run.


This isn't the right thread. Please continue discussion in the other thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492263


----------



## Hank

xuxa said:


> Why else bring in the Czech story line in detail if it isn't going to play out a some point.


It was just to have Lydia save herself and amp up the amount of cash Walt/Skylar has to deal with.

Do you know how many great storylines The Sopranos created in one episode and then we NEVER saw again? The russian in the woods? Fin catching Vito, ahem, "busy"? Way too many to count.

The Czechs don't really know where they're little bit of blue meth came from. It disappeared as quickly as it appeared. It's not going to play out -- not with Walt and Hank now ready to start dancing.


----------



## Anubys

Without the international connection, Lydia was a dead woman. Walt brought with him the poison to kill her after getting the names.


----------



## Phantom Gus

the opening scene in the next episode will be hank suffering an aneurysm


----------



## danterner

BitbyBlit said:


> When Skylar came home just before taking him to show him the money, Walt was sitting by the pool contemplating something.


I've been really enjoying the nighttime pool shots - I don't know whether it is an intentional choice on the part of the show runners, but the crystal blue pool water at night looks to me like a sheet of Walt's meth. We've now had Skylar's desperate suicide ploy, drowning herself in it, and Walt's more quiet contemplation of it. (I'd argue it is not a coincidence).


----------



## Hank

Totally intentional.

eta: IMHO


----------



## xuxa

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it was simply a way to make Lydia useful, so they could plausibly keep her character around. Otherwise, there would be no reason why Walt wouldn't take her out. I think her existence is going to end up being bad news for Walt, because remember Hank already knows about her (remember when he noticed her mismatched shoes). Now that Hank has a strong suspiscion that Walt may be Heisenberg, Lydia is a logical thread that he'd follow to try and find evidence on Walt.


She just as easily could have said, I can get you 100 more gallons, his supply was going to run out at some point and she was the supply line, rather then the writers introducing the international aspect, and there wasn't any real need to ramp up the money to a certain amount, as they didn't even name the amount it is. They could have said he made that much money with the Declan gang it wouldn't make a difference.



> Do you know how many great storylines The Sopranos created in one episode and then we NEVER saw again? The russian in the woods? Fin catching Vito, ahem, "busy"? Way too many to count.


Aren't we talking Breaking Bad here?



> The Czechs don't really know where they're little bit of blue meth came from. It disappeared as quickly as it appeared. It's not going to play out -- not with Walt and Hank now ready to start dancing.


Easy, the Czech "declan" find outs from the madrigal deliverer about Lydia, Czech "declan" gets Lydia talks about Walt, Czechs show up in ABQ.

This is the show that Hank is the almost direct cause of a plane jetliner crash.


----------



## Hank

xuxa said:


> Aren't we talking Breaking Bad here?


Yes, that was just an example that good drama shows often throw in unfinished plot lines.

For example, In BrBa, what happened to the cartel(s)? They're gone, as far as we can tell, but you know there are still operating. Declan even thinks the cartel got Fring. But we haven't seen the cartel since last season, and I doubt we'll see them again in any real capacity. If the cartel was out to kill Fring as everyone thinks, don't you think they'd be after Heisenberg (still)?



xuxa said:


> Easy, the Czech "declan" find outs from the madrigal deliverer about Lydia, Czech "declan" gets Lydia talks about Walt, Czechs show up in ABQ.


That's "easy"? There is no Czech "Declan".. the people in CR are just low level dealers/sellers. They have no vested interest. If they get good stuff to sell, they'll sell it. They have no power or control. Sure, they might want to get more just because it's a good money maker. What are they going to do in ABQ? Threaten Walt? If they kill him, they get nothing. If they let him live, they get nothing. It's really not their decision.



xuxa said:


> This is the show that Hank is the almost direct cause of a plane jetliner crash.


Even though you mean Walt, I can't make sense of your statement here.


----------



## DevdogAZ

xuxa said:


> She just as easily could have said, I can get you 100 more gallons, his supply was going to run out at some point and she was the supply line, rather then the writers introducing the international aspect, and there wasn't any real need to ramp up the money to a certain amount, as they didn't even name the amount it is. They could have said he made that much money with the Declan gang it wouldn't make a difference.


At the time she was meeting with Walt, Walt still had 900+ gallons of methylamine. As far as he was concerned, that was all he would ever need. I don't think her offering to supply more would have been of interest to Walt at that point. Basically, Lydia had to offer something that was enticing to Walt, something he didn't already have and couldn't easily get on his own. That something is a distribution pipeline. Just like Walt relied on Mike and now relies on Declan to take care of distribution, Lydia could fill that role as well. The international aspect of it wasn't necessary, but it made the most sense given that Lydia works for Madrigal and had international connections.


----------



## xuxa

Hank said:


> Yes, that was just an example that good drama shows often throw in unfinished plot lines.
> 
> For example, In BrBa, what happened to the cartel(s)? They're gone, as far as we can tell, but you know there are still operating. Declan even thinks the cartel got Fring. But we haven't seen the cartel since last season, and I doubt we'll see them again in any real capacity. If the cartel was out to kill Fring as everyone thinks, don't you think they'd be after Heisenberg (still)?
> 
> That's "easy"? There is no Czech "Declan".. the people in CR are just low level dealers/sellers. They have no vested interest. If they get good stuff to sell, they'll sell it. They have no power or control. Sure, they might want to get more just because it's a good money maker. What are they going to do in ABQ? Threaten Walt? If they kill him, they get nothing. If they let him live, they get nothing. It's really not their decision.
> 
> Even though you mean Walt, I can't make sense of your statement here.


1. Yes cartels are still out there of course and they could kill Walt too, your point?
2. How do you know that much about the Czech meth situation, that there is or isn't a "declan"? That there is no distribution there, you don't.
3. Just making the point anything can happen and be written to ie Walt causing a plane crash. Nothing is much of a stretch with the show. Your point of the possibility of czech's being a non factor based on very little information is just not the case.


----------



## MikeAndrews

SeanC said:


> They showed 9 deaths, all of whom appeared to be prison inmates, someone up thread pointed out they neglected to show the lawyer's death, so if anyone is still alive from that list, it's the lawyer.


They say in the behind the scenes that it was 10 hits. The lawyer was the guy on the phone.

You'd think he couldda gotten bail.


----------



## maltese

What was the colors explanation for marie and purple? Cause the one seen had somany obvious purple things in it, pillow, chairs, rugs, clothing.. Marie and Skylar. What does purple signify?


----------



## Hank

xuxa said:


> 2. How do you know that much about the Czech meth situation, that there is or isn't a "declan"? That there is no distribution there, you don't.
> 3. Just making the point anything can happen and be written to ie Walt causing a plane crash. Nothing is much of a stretch with the show. Your point of the possibility of czech's being a non factor based on very little information is just not the case.


Oh dear, here we go again. You don't know exactly as much as I don't know about the CR. I'm just disagreeing with you. I do not think your scenario makes any sense. It is just MY OPINION, just as your assertions are only YOUR OPINION.


----------



## Hank

netringer said:


> They say in the behind the scenes that it was 10 hits. The lawyer was the guy on the phone.
> 
> You'd think he couldda gotten bail.


I watched again today.. You can count all 10 hits.


----------



## Hank

By the way, the Bin Laden quote was: "Whacking Bin Laden was easier than this".


----------



## Gary McCoy

When I watched the episode the 2nd time, I recognized the bug hardware as Walt removed it from Hank's office. The audio bug in the photograph frame was a Bluetooth mic and transmitter. The EtherNet "dongle" receiver was paired with the mic, and installed inline with Hank's hardwired network connection. But it had it's own IP address and shipped packets of encrypted audio to Mike's laptop.

State of the art 10 years ago. Now available anonymously online. You give it a unique encryption key and it's fairly secure.


----------



## TheMerk

maltese said:


> What was the colors explanation for marie and purple? Cause the one seen had somany obvious purple things in it, pillow, chairs, rugs, clothing.. Marie and Skylar. What does purple signify?


It's just one of the character's quirks. She's always wearing purple, and she's decorated the whole house in it too. Maybe there's deeper significance, but I haven't checked.


----------



## uncdrew

I called that Walt Whitman thing.

Also, total BS Sky couldn't count the money. Hell, Walt put it all in stacks. She's a bookkeeper, she would have counted. It wouldn't take that long each drop.


----------



## DevdogAZ

uncdrew said:


> I called that Walt Whitman thing.
> 
> Also, total BS Sky couldn't count the money. Hell, Walt put it all in stacks. She's a bookkeeper, she would have counted. It wouldn't take that long each drop.


Not to mention that it's all been counted and bundled already, BY WALT, so simply tallying up the stacks by denomination should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Jesda

Put some violet in your life when you want:

to use your imagination to its fullest
to re-balance your life
to remove obstacles
to calm overactivity or to energize from depression

http://crystal-cure.com/purple.html


----------



## BitbyBlit

DevdogAZ said:


> Not to mention that it's all been counted and bundled already, BY WALT, so simply tallying up the stacks by denomination should be a piece of cake.


I don't think it was that she wasn't physically able to count the money. I think she just stopped caring about counting the individual stacks since there were so many more than she could ever process. After the money had grown to such a big pile, she tried to think of a way to quickly get a rough estimate, but she couldn't think of any way that didn't involve going through each stack individually.


----------



## Jon J

When Hank joins Walt in the business, will he be a full partner?


----------



## getbak

BitbyBlit said:


> I don't think it was that she wasn't physically able to count the money. I think she just stopped caring about counting the individual stacks since there were so many more than she could ever process. After the money had grown to such a big pile, she tried to think of a way to quickly get a rough estimate, but she couldn't think of any way that didn't involve going through each stack individually.


Exactly. It's not that they couldn't figure out how much it was (since it's already been done relatively easily in this thread).

It was already so much money that they couldn't realistically do anything with it. It was too much to launder safely, so it's essentially just a big pile of useless paper.


----------



## maltese

Jon J said:


> When Hank joins Walt in the business, will he be a full partner?


Interesting thought. Along those lines, how much would it cost to buy Hank out? 30M?


----------



## BradJW

The Breaking Good Spoiler from a couple of weeks ago was way off.

The spoiler has Walt killing Skylar in the final scene just as she was about to walk out the door and talk to the DEA.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

BradJW said:


> The Breaking Good Spoiler from a couple of weeks ago was way off.
> 
> The spoiler has Walt killing Skylar in the final scene just as she was about to walk out the door and talk to the DEA.


It is interesting that he's taking the Ricin out. That was for Lydia, but who's to say who might be targeted next.

What a drag now to have to wait a year!


----------



## Hank

Since there are about 8000 straps in the pile, and they have just three denominations (20,50,100), it would probably take two people no more than a couple of hours to sort them into three smaller square-ish piles for each denomination, count, and multiply. 

Heck, I'd do it for them for a 1% fee.


----------



## Hank

What did the DA mean by "Queen for a day and 5 k"? Obviously that some jail time, but how long, a year? I guess 5K some sort of criminal charge?


----------



## Bierboy

*Classic...*


----------



## DeDondeEs

Hank said:


> Since there are about 8000 straps in the pile, and they have just three denominations (20,50,100), it would probably take two people no more than a couple of hours to sort them into three smaller square-ish piles for each denomination, count, and multiply.
> 
> Heck, I'd do it for them for a 1% fee.


Statistically speaking, how many of those bills do you think have WG stamps on them?? 

Tracking report:

"Got this bill for turning tricks, used it to buy some smak, the good blue stuff".

"I found this bill in a big stack of money at my car wash, it hidden in some cases of soda, got too lazy to use it somewhere else so I went and stacked it in a storage unit."


----------



## BradJW

When I first watched this Sunday night, I was certain Walt's cancer was back. Without a doubt, I thought he just bashed in the towel dispenser after his MRI.

However, watching it again (just now) he looks at the towel dispenser and his reaction to seeing it is does not seem like he just bashed it in.

So in other words, I really have no idea if the cancer is back or not. I'm really uncertain now.


----------



## jasrub

Hank said:


> What did the DA mean by "Queen for a day and 5 k"? Obviously that some jail time, but how long, a year? I guess 5K some sort of criminal charge?


Found this online.

"Proffer or "queen for a day" letters are written agreements between federal prosecutors and individuals under criminal investigation which permit these individuals to tell the government about their knowledge of crimes, with the supposed assurance that their words will not be used against them in any later proceedings."


----------



## Carlucci

Wouldn't it be something if the cancer is not back, but instead Walt is now dying from exposure to the meth-making chemicals? 

I'm not sure if the cancer is back, but I think the bashed towel dispenser was meant to give us insight into just how much bad-breaking has taken place. Where before Walt was weak and emotional on news of his cancer's remission, bashing the towel dispenser in a what-have-I-done type outburst, now he seemed to scoff at his former self's weakness (in bashing the dispenser) and instead thinks himself too tough to show any emotion on whatever news he received, whether it was good or bad.


----------



## pdhenry

I see what you did there...

Try this instead: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=492264


----------



## JETarpon

One could argue that this is the right thread, and that is the wrong one, since this thread came first.


----------



## vertigo235

JETarpon said:


> One could argue that this is the right thread, and that is the wrong one, since this thread came first.


Good point, that should make this the correct thread.


----------



## Philosofy

My take on the MRI/Towel dispenser scene. Walt didn't get bad news that the cancer is back: he reflected on his life, how he felt with his diagnosis, and remembered the whole reason for him getting into the meth business was to take care of his family, which is now shattered. Walt realized he was off the rails, and is now trying to correct it.

My prediction next season: Hank confronts Walt before making it official, Hank gets fed the ricin.


----------



## mostman

The Flush said:


> So is Walt really out?
> 
> Is the cancer back? I thought maybe he punched the paper towel holder because of the news he received at the doctor.


He smashed that paper towel holder a LONG time ago - when he first found out he had Cancer. I think seeing that towel holder got him to FINALLY reflect upon all he has done. He tried to atone with Jesse and his wife. He says he is out. I believe him. Problem is, he will get caught now. Just the way it should be. He decides to pull out - but he can't run from his actions.


----------



## pmyers

BradJW said:


> When I first watched this Sunday night, I was certain Walt's cancer was back. Without a doubt, I thought he just bashed in the towel dispenser after his MRI.
> 
> However, watching it again (just now) he looks at the towel dispenser and his reaction to seeing it is does not seem like he just bashed it in.
> 
> So in other words, I really have no idea if the cancer is back or not. I'm really uncertain now.


Same here. I had NO doubt the cancer was back until I came here and read this thread! lol


----------



## pmyers

Hank said:


> Since there are about 8000 straps in the pile, and they have just three denominations (20,50,100), it would probably take two people no more than a couple of hours to sort them into three smaller square-ish piles for each denomination, count, and multiply.
> 
> Heck, I'd do it for them for a 1% fee.


But I think the point was, it was so much that it didn't matter and that it was getting out of control.

And I think her "trick" worked on Walt. Saying $30million and seeing $30million (or whatever number that is) are way different.


----------



## robojerk

I believe you can merge threads in vBulletin.


----------



## Gerryex

Philosofy said:


> My take on the MRI/Towel dispenser scene. Walt didn't get bad news that the cancer is back: he reflected on his life, how he felt with his diagnosis, and remembered the whole reason for him getting into the meth business was to take care of his family, which is now shattered. Walt realized he was off the rails, and is now trying to correct it.


YES! Thas was exactly my take on it too!

Gerry


----------



## Anubys

How many here would have sat down right then and there and counted the money?


over and over?


and swam in it?




as far as predictions, I predict a fire in the storage place; 50% chance it's started by Skyler!


----------



## pmyers

Anubys said:


> How many here would have sat down right then and there and counted the money?...


I love "day dreaming" about how I would handle that money if I was him. It would not be an easy task.


----------



## mostman

Anubys said:


> How many here would have sat down right then and there and counted the money?
> 
> over and over?
> 
> and swam in it?


I'm with you. Was exactly my first thought. Scrooge McDuck style baby!


----------



## mostman

I think that the storage locker will be the weak link in the evidence gathering Hank is about to do. First thing he will pull is land records and property ownership for Walt and Sky (trying to determine where the meth is being cooked). That storage locker will be found - right away. 

I also believe Hank will NEVER confront Walt until he has everything lined up. He is going to know how slippery Walt is based on the fact that he has been one step ahead of him the whole time. Not this time.


----------



## mostman

Philosofy said:


> My take on the MRI/Towel dispenser scene. Walt didn't get bad news that the cancer is back: he reflected on his life, how he felt with his diagnosis, and remembered the whole reason for him getting into the meth business was to take care of his family, which is now shattered. Walt realized he was off the rails, and is now trying to correct it.


100 percent agree. That is exactly how I took it.

This is just a brilliant setup by the writers. Walt is finally reigned in, but its too late.


----------



## MikeAndrews

vertigo235 said:


> Good point, that should make this the correct thread.


The mods should merge the threads.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Hank is going to suspect that Walt is the(a) cook, but never that he killed Fring and just ordered the hits on 10 guys.


----------



## Hank

Imagine the conversation between Walt and Hank in 30+ years when they're in the old-age home together (or prison):

Walt: Hey, remember that time you came looking for me and had that shootout with Tuco and killed him? Hey, funny thing. I was right there hiding in the bushes!
Hank: No sh*t? Really, you bastard you almost got me killed!
W: eh, that's nothing. Remember those twins who came to kill you? Kinda my fault, even though Gus Fring OK'd the Cartel to do it.
H: Really? Good times, good times.
W: And remember that time you had Jesse Pinkman trapped in the RV? 
H: How do you know about that?
W: I was there with him! In fact, I had Saul Goodman to call you with that fake hospital gag.. oldest trick in the book!
H: Yeah, that was fun. I almost had him if it weren't for the damn tape on those bullet holes!
W: And that time you had me put the GPS tracking on Gus Fring's car? Yeah, I went inside and told him about it. 
H: I knew he was up to something, but I was wondering why that tracker didn't return anything.
W: Oh, and the magnet truck! We can't forget about the magnet truck!
H: Oh that was the bomb! Did you ever realize that Fring's laptop was totally encrypted, and we'd never get anything off of it anyway?
W: No way!
H: Way! And in fact, if it weren't for the magnet truck, we never would have found Frings secret accounts in the Cayman Islands, which led us right to Mike and your 11 "Legacy" guys. So in a way, you farked things up all by yourself! You didn't need us.
W: Well, I did have a bit of an ego back then. Good times, though
H: Yeah, good times.
Jesse: YO! WHAT'S UP *****ES!!! TIME FOR OUR ENEMAS!


----------



## SeanC

that is pretty hysterical Hank


----------



## JETarpon

It's not the same towel dispenser. Someone else must have had a reaction similar to Walt's:

4 Days Out:










Gliding All Over:


----------



## Hank

SeanC said:


> that is pretty hysterical Hank


Thanks. I was kind of inspired by this:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bft0jMbb4t0[/media]


----------



## DevdogAZ

I screwed up yesterday when I posted something about this being the wrong thread. That was supposed to go in the other thread. Not sure how that happened. I'm also not sure how that thread proliferated after that, since at the time there were only 5-6 posts, and this one had over 100. Should have been pretty obvious.

Sorry for the confusion.



mostman said:


> *He smashed that paper towel holder a LONG time ago - when he first found out he had Cancer.* I think seeing that towel holder got him to FINALLY reflect upon all he has done. He tried to atone with Jesse and his wife. He says he is out. I believe him. Problem is, he will get caught now. Just the way it should be. He decides to pull out - but he can't run from his actions.


i'll say it for the third time in this thread. Hank smashed the towel dispenser when he found out his cancer was in remission, not when he got his initial diagnosis.


mostman said:


> I think that the storage locker will be the weak link in the evidence gathering Hank is about to do. First thing he will pull is land records and property ownership for Walt and Sky (trying to determine where the meth is being cooked). That storage locker will be found - right away.


I don't think that rentals of storage units are made public. I suppose Hank and the DEA could get subpoenas and go to every storage facility in ABQ and request records, but that would require some kind of probably cause to believe that a storage unit had been rented.

I have to wonder about the ownership or rental of the actual warehouse where they keep the equipment and count the money. Depending on how that is owned, that may be more of a weak link.


----------



## dswallow

JETarpon said:


> It's not the same towel dispenser. Someone else must have had a reaction similar to Walt's:
> 
> 4 Days Out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gliding All Over:


I'm curious why you think those pictures are not of the same towel dispenser.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> I screwed up yesterday when I posted something about this being the wrong thread. That was supposed to go in the other thread. Not sure how that happened. I'm also not sure how that thread proliferated after that, since at the time there were only 5-6 posts, and this one had over 100. Should have been pretty obvious.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


The admins just merged the two threads, the earlier thread taking precedence since it was first. There is now only this one thread.


----------



## Hank

dswallow said:


> I'm curious why you think those pictures are not of the same towel dispenser.


They look awfully different to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> I'm curious why you think those pictures are not of the same towel dispenser.





Hank said:


> They look awfully different to me.


I'd guess it's more just a matter of the prop department not having the original one and so they recreated it as best they could.


----------



## JETarpon

dswallow said:


> I'm curious why you think those pictures are not of the same towel dispenser.


The first one has a dent to the left of the cut-out. The second one does not.

The second one has a big dent on the bottom edge. The first one does not.

The first one has 3-4" of tile to the left of it before the grout line. The second one is mounted almost directly flush with the grout line.


----------



## pmyers

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd guess it's more just a matter of the prop department not having the original one and so they recreated it as best they could.


I agree. Analyzing each "dent" is a waste of time.


----------



## Hank

Breaking Bad is moving to ABC. (it's funny up to about 1:20, IMO).

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZpo89mmJo[/media]


----------



## maltese

Could it just be that the producers didn't have the same exact dispenser around as a prop, so they made one close thinking no one would make a side by side comparison? Or is that level of detail standard in this type of production work?


----------



## Hank

Come on, in Season 2 they had no idea if there was going to be a Season 5. It's just supposed to be the same dispenser. The fact that it doesn't match up exactly doesn't mean anything.


----------



## KenDC

As Walt is always a step ahead, could he have gotten the cancer is back news and then changed directions just to see if his wife would take care of him when he gets sick?

Also, could someone explain the book again. I remember Hank having it and the flashback whole scene but I didn't remember Walt getting a copy. When/why did that happen?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Hank said:


> Come on, in Season 2 they had no idea if there was going to be a Season 5. It's just supposed to be the same dispenser. The fact that it doesn't match up exactly doesn't mean anything.


Not to mention that even in the worst county hospital the maintenance crew would have gotten a round tuit to replace the towel dispenser - or they would have a Dyson hand dryer by now.


----------



## Hank

KenDC said:


> Also, could someone explain the book again. I remember Hank having it and the flashback whole scene but I didn't remember Walt getting a copy. When/why did that happen?


It's not the same book. The book in the flashback is Gale's "Lab Notes" notebook which had a short inscription to "W.W". This was evidence collected by the DEA/APD when Gale was shot. The book in the bathroom is a book of poetry by Walt Whitman which had a similar inscription from Gale to Walt. It hasn't been confirmed if Gale giving Walt the book happened on-screen or not.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hank said:


> It's not the same book. The book in the flashback is Gale's "Lab Notes" notebook which had a short inscription to "W.W". This was evidence collected by the DEA/APD when Gale was shot. The book in the bathroom is a book of poetry by Walt Whitman which had a similar inscription from Gale to Walt. *It hasn't been confirmed if Gale giving Walt the book happened on-screen or not.*


In a podcast I listened to, they said that in the S3 episode in question, Walt and Gale discuss their shared love of Walt Whitman, and then later in the episode, Walt is seen looking through the book. So while the giving of the gift was not done outright on screen, it seems to have been implied that the book came from Gale.

Even if it wasn't implied at the time, the inscription which we now were able to read in this episode makes it pretty clear where Walt got the book.


----------



## uncdrew

getbak said:


> Exactly. It's not that they couldn't figure out how much it was (since it's already been done relatively easily in this thread).
> 
> It was already so much money that they couldn't realistically do anything with it. It was too much to launder safely, so it's essentially just a big pile of useless paper.


You guys obviously have never had mad stacks of cash.

When you have money, you count it. There is no Scrooge McDuck who just piles the money and doesn't count it.

Walt is crazy meticulous with recording things. And he put the cash in stacks -- to think that he didn't count it and record it is kind of unbelievable.

I'm curious to get TCF Hank's opinion.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr




----------



## Jstkiddn

Philosofy said:


> My take on the MRI/Towel dispenser scene. Walt didn't get bad news that the cancer is back: he reflected on his life, how he felt with his diagnosis, and remembered the whole reason for him getting into the meth business was to take care of his family, which is now shattered. Walt realized he was off the rails, and is now trying to correct it.
> 
> My prediction next season: Hank confronts Walt before making it official, Hank gets fed the ricin.


I agree with both your take on the towel dispenser scene & your prediction.

Walt was too calm and cool while washing his hands to have, just a few seconds before, been beating the life out of a hand dryer. I agree that they showed it to show Walt reflecting on the past year and allow us to reflect right along with him.

Re: the prediction. They made a point to show Walt replacing it into his hiding place, so it is definitely not out of play just yet. Once Walt realizes that Hank is on to him, I think he would use it if given the chance.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> Even if it wasn't implied at the time, the inscription which we now were able to read in this episode makes it pretty clear where Walt got the book.


Yeah, I did not mean to imply that Gale never actually gave Walt the book, just that it wasn't confirmed if it happen on screen or off screen. It's pretty clear it was a gift, I'm not debating that.



uncdrew said:


> You guys obviously have never had mad stacks of cash.
> 
> When you have money, you count it. There is no Scrooge McDuck who just piles the money and doesn't count it.
> 
> Walt is crazy meticulous with recording things. And he put the cash in stacks -- to think that he didn't count it and record it is kind of unbelievable.
> 
> I'm curious to get TCF Hank's opinion.


I think Walt was meticulous in counting each pile of cash he handed over to Skyler. He might not have been so meticulous adding it all up in his head. But yeah, he would have some ballpark *idea* of how much cash he handed over to her within a $10-million range.


----------



## Hank

One more comment about the WitSec path. We were watching a few eps of S04 last night,and in E04 or E05, when Walt is wondering how everything go so far out of control, Saul proposes that Walt and his family "dissapear". Saul "knows a guy" who says is way better than Witness Protection, you really "disappear". "Off the grid". New identities, everything. But Saul said that his fee is "substantial.. and I mean 'SUBSTANTIAL'". "There's no going back." 

I didn't watch the next episode, but I think that's when Walt goes back to the crawlspace to find out that they don't have enough money left to "disappear". I suspect Walt eventually uses this guy's service to disappear to NH. No WitSec.


----------



## VegasVic

Hank said:


> Come on, in Season 2 they had no idea if there was going to be a Season 5. It's just supposed to be the same dispenser. The fact that it doesn't match up exactly doesn't mean anything.


It does here


----------



## uncdrew

Philosofy said:


> My take on the MRI/Towel dispenser scene. Walt didn't get bad news that the cancer is back: he reflected on his life, how he felt with his diagnosis, and remembered the whole reason for him getting into the meth business was to take care of his family, which is now shattered. Walt realized he was off the rails, and is now trying to correct it.
> 
> My prediction next season: Hank confronts Walt before making it official, Hank gets fed the ricin.


I'm with you.

While "building empires" was his expressed goal, the real one is to provide for his family.

I too think he saw the mad stacks and it really hit him. He doesn't need to live in a world where his wife hates him and kids don't live with him anymore. He has the money. He can quit.

Giving a ton of it to Jessie also seems to fit that revelation.

The dinner scene at the end seemed to show a tad bit of healing (with Walt and his wife and kids). I think he's content and is ready to be good again.

Of course that's right when Hank finds out.


----------



## danterner

Hank, your imagined nursing home dialog is hysterical -- well done!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hank said:


> I think Walt was meticulous in counting each pile of cash he handed over to Skyler. He might not have been so meticulous adding it all up in his head. But yeah, he would have some ballpark *idea* of how much cash he handed over to her within a $10-million range.


Walt clearly counted the money each time the cash was delivered to him, so he could make the necessary percentage payments to Saul, Todd, Vamanos Pest, and anyone else. But I don't think he kept records of how much was leftover each time, and how much he delivered to Skylar. That was the whole point of her involvement. So he didn't have to deal with the accounting.


----------



## Jstkiddn

uncdrew said:


> The dinner scene at the end seemed to show a tad bit of healing (with Walt and his wife and kids). I think he's content and is ready to be good again.
> 
> Of course that's right when Hank finds out.


Isn't that always the way life goes?


----------



## stellie93

maltese said:


> What was the colors explanation for marie and purple? Cause the one seen had somany obvious purple things in it, pillow, chairs, rugs, clothing.. Marie and Skylar. What does purple signify?


I don't know, but I loved that rug, and I don't usually even like purple. 



Anubys said:


> How many here would have sat down right then and there and counted that money?
> 
> as far as predictions, I predict a fire in the storage place; 50% chance it's started by Skyler!


Definitely not buying either one of them not knowing how much money there was. Skylar is an accountant--she should be anal about keeping track of each deposit--maybe in code somewhere. It's not that the whole pile in the storage locker should be counted, it would have been counted 1 deposit at a time as it came in.

I didn't even think about fire. She probably should have broken it up into different storage lockers. Or safety deposit boxes....oh, wait, not a good idea.


----------



## KenDC

Hank said:


> It's not the same book. The book in the flashback is Gale's "Lab Notes" notebook which had a short inscription to "W.W". This was evidence collected by the DEA/APD when Gale was shot. The book in the bathroom is a book of poetry by Walt Whitman which had a similar inscription from Gale to Walt. It hasn't been confirmed if Gale giving Walt the book happened on-screen or not.


Thanks.

Did anyone else get the impression that the first page might have been "stuck"? It seemed like he went back and forth and it "popped". Maybe Walt didn't even know it was there and that is why he didn't get rid of it?

Of course, if that is true I will forget I nailed it a year from now.


----------



## uncdrew

DevdogAZ said:


> Walt clearly counted the money each time the cash was delivered to him, so he could make the necessary percentage payments to Saul, Todd, Vamanos Pest, and anyone else. But I don't think he kept records of how much was leftover each time, and how much he delivered to Skylar. That was the whole point of her involvement. So he didn't have to deal with the accounting.


Just doesn't seem in Hank's character. To closely track and monitor every last detail but then not keep track of the end result?

I'm done. This show sucks and it's just too hard to believe. They can't even keep a dented piece of metal around for a few years in case they need it again.

Sheesh, crappy show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

stellie93 said:


> Definitely not buying either one of them not knowing how much money there was. Skylar is an accountant--she should be anal about keeping track of each deposit--maybe in code somewhere. It's not that the whole pile in the storage locker should be counted, it would have been counted 1 deposit at a time as it came in.


I think Skylar was counting it meticulously at the beginning. She was trying to keep up with it and run it through the car wash to make it legit. But at some point she realized there was no point. I was coming in far too fast for her to launder, and she couldn't just store it at the car wash, so she had to find some place to put it. I'm guessing that even then, she tried to keep up with the recordkeeping, but it just became pointless.


----------



## Dawghows

My powers of observation must have been on the fritz when I was watching this. It never even crossed my mind that Walt's cancer might be back, and I didn't believe for a fraction of a second that he was truly "out."

Having now read through this thread, I'm pretty convinced that he is indeed serious about stopping, although I think the new Czech deal seems like an awfully large hole in that theory. One thing is for certain, though: Pretty much every time I think I know where this show is headed, it takes a turn I didn't expect. I guess we'll all know for sure _next_ _*year*_....geez what a long time to wait.

ETA: There were a few previous comments about all that unlaundered money being so much "useless paper," and about Jesse not be able to use all his money. Unless I'm forgetting something, there's no reason they can't use the money -- it's not marked or anything, right? Granted they can't go out and buy a fleet of yachts, but as long as they spend it on reasonable purchases and without any obvious grandiosity, they should be fine.


----------



## tivoboyjr

I'm usually one of the people on here saying I didn't find something believable, but I have no issue with the paper towel dispenser and I have no issue with them not knowing how much money there was.

Why should the paper towel dispenser look identical to the way it looked months ago? Is Walt the only person who uses that bathroom? Maybe some other, recently-diagnosed guys have taken shots at it. Does it seem likely that it would have been replaced by now? Yes, but it's not beyond belief that it wasn't.

Re the cash, Skylar was in charge of the cash and she went through a long period of time where she just didn't give a damn. I can believe her being overwhelmed and losing track and I can also believe that for a stretch she just didn't care and even if she had been counting, she just stopped.


----------



## jsmeeker

it's gonna kill me that we have to wait until next summer to get the remainder of Season 5.


----------



## pmyers

tivoboyjr said:


> ...Re the cash, Skylar was in charge of the cash and she went through a long period of time where she just didn't give a damn. I can believe her being overwhelmed and losing track and I can also believe that for a stretch she just didn't care and even if she had been counting, she just stopped.


I think thats a good point. Kind of like doing your job to the bare minimum but nothing more.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Dawghows said:


> My powers of observation must have been on the fritz when I was watching this. It never even crossed my mind that Walt's cancer might be back, and I didn't believe for a fraction of a second that he was truly "out."
> 
> Having now read through this thread, I'm pretty convinced that he is indeed serious about stopping, although I think the new Czech deal seems like an awfully large hole in that theory. One thing is for certain, though: Pretty much every time I think I know where this show is headed, it takes a turn I didn't expect. I guess we'll all know for sure _next_ _*year*_....geez what a long time to wait.
> 
> ETA: There were a few previous comments about all that unlaundered money being so much "useless paper," and about Jesse not be able to use all his money. Unless I'm forgetting something, there's no reason they can't use the money -- it's not marked or anything, right? Granted they can't go out and buy a fleet of yachts, but as long as they spend it on reasonable purchases and without any obvious grandiosity, they should be fine.


You could go out to a fine restaurant meal 3 times a day, every day. You could buy TVs and other goodies, but never more than $10K at a time. But a house, a car, a boat... any major purchase would be very difficult, due to the IRS. I wonder if you could apply for citizenship in Costa Rica or something and convert your dollars to Colons?

I always imagined this was the hardest part of big-paying crime. I wonder if it's easier or harder now that everything is electronic?


----------



## stellie93

Better call Saul. 

I'm sure it's much more suspicious to spend cash now than it was 10 years ago. Before too long it will even look odd in the grocery.


----------



## NJ_HB

"Hank, the Cartel made me do it. They threatened me, my family..." - WW possible explanation.


----------



## bsnelson

Yeah, I didn't get into it in the HH thread, but if I had $5M and Saul could give me back half of it completely clean, I'd do that in a heartbeat and enjoy my $2.5M. 

I think Walt is truly done, with the "mad stacks" being the final straw. I don't think the cancer is back; I think it was just a routine checkup (remember that, in the S05E01 opening scene, he had a full head of hair at a time that we now know is approximately 8-9 months after S05E08). I had totally forgotten about Saul's "disappear guy"; I think that's definitely what Walt will use to go away, pretty clearly (IMO) without Skylar or the rest of his family. 

It's killing me, though, wondering who he came all the way back to ABQ to whack! 

Brad


----------



## Hank

Here's a longer version of Hank's flashback "W.W" clip. There is always a "sponsor" message before the video:

http://bcove.me/xmsgub7q


----------



## getreal

Jesda said:


> Put some violet in your life when you want:
> 
> to use your imagination to its fullest
> to re-balance your life
> to remove obstacles
> to calm overactivity or to energize from depression
> 
> http://crystal-cure.com/purple.html


That explains my ex ...



pmyers said:


> But I think the point was, it was so much that it didn't matter and that it was getting out of control.
> 
> And I think her "trick" worked on Walt. Saying $30million and seeing $30million (or whatever number that is) are way different.


$30m in a bank account(s) is a bit different that $30m in cash.



jsmeeker said:


> it's gonna kill me that we have to wait until next summer to get the remainder of Season 5.


Well, it's been nice knowin' ya! In the meantime, take comfort in the knowledge that they will resume filming the balance of the series starting in November, just a couple of months from now.

"Mike" discusses his final days here.


----------



## jsmeeker

Halfway done with the season, and I have some general comments about Season 5 so far..


I was really missing the Gus, the cousins, Hector, and the whole balance of the Mexican Cartel. It did take me a while to sorta get over that. Though I will say I continue to hope they come back. Maybe it's not needed, but it was such a big part of the first four seasons, it seemed something was "missing". 

That left me hoping the Madrigal angle would come into play. It did, a little, but not as much as I thought. Even including what started to happen in this most recent episode.


For reasons I can't fully explain, I just feel like there needs to be a bigger party. Hank got on top, but there wasn't much of a ride with him there if he is really OUT now.


----------



## tivoboyjr

bsnelson said:


> It's killing me, though, wondering who he came all the way back to ABQ to whack!


I've thought for a long time that BB is headed for a final (as in on the series finale) showdown and it will be either Walt vs. Hank or Walt vs. Jesse. This show has always been a bit of a western and it has never shied from confrontation. It just seems like that's where it's going. But instead of six-guns, they are using rocket launchers or whatever that thing was.

I don't think it's a given that Walt ends up the "winner." Jesse could kill him and Hank certainly could. There would be a good vs. evil, cop vs. bad guy, bro-in-law vs. bro-in-law (who it has always seemed don't really like each other that much) scenario that would make for an exciting ending. It could also be Skylar vs. Walt in the end but that seems like more of a longshot and one with less payoff.

I've also never been great at predicting where this show is headed in the longer term, so maybe what really happens is that Walt will ricin everybody, and move to the Czech Republic with Lydia and his pile of cash.


----------



## danterner

tivoboyjr said:


> But instead of six-guns, they are using rocket launchers or whatever that thing was.


I recall hearing it is the same type of gun Rambo used. But I couldn't give you a make and model...

ETA: Apparently, I can. It's an M60 machine gun.


----------



## jsmeeker

I've mentioned it before once or twice, but I think the show ends with everyone involved in (i.e. assisting/helping/covering up) the Blue Sky empire getting killed. Quite a few people have died already. (Gus and the cartel people) Mike was the most recent. Walter will die. Skylar dies. Saul. Skinny Pete and Badger. Todd.

Everyone working in the operation in some way dies. Except Jesse. He gets our alive. And in decent shape.


----------



## Hank

jsmeeker said:


> I was really missing the Gus, the cousins, Hector, and the whole balance of the Mexican Cartel. It did take me a while to sorta get over that. Though I will say I continue to hope they come back.


I totally agree with this.. I liked having that balance of power.

Someone somewhere suggested that Vince Gilligan could do an entire series (prequel) in the same style about Tio and the cartel(s). That would be awesome.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> Someone somewhere suggested that Vince Gilligan could do an entire series (prequel) in the same style about Tio and the cartel(s). That would be awesome.


I saw a very brief article/interview a few months ago with Gilligan and it was mentioned (maybe not by him initially but as I recall he wasn't dismissive) that there could be a Breaking Bad movie and/or that Saul could have a spin-off TV show. I don't know about the movie - unless it's a prequel it doesn't seem that anyone from the current cast would be left to be in the movie - but I would watch "Better Call Saul."


----------



## Hank

As much as I love Saul's character, it would have to be a comedy or at best, a dramedy. It might be good for a season, but I don't see it being a slam-dunk or lasting more than one season.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> As much as I love Saul's character, it would have to be a comedy or at best, a dramedy. It might be good for a season, but I don't see it being a slam-dunk or lasting more than one season.


Of course it would be a comedy/dramedy. Is that a bad thing? And I don't know about it only lasting one season. I think it's about as close to a slam dunk as you can get. Look at the crappy shows that last many seasons. You can have an endless supply of clients -- some regulars like Walt and Jesse and some that would just pop up on each episode. Then we get to see Saul's home life. Is there a Mrs. Goodman? What about a Saul Jr? Saul is great and there's so much low-hanging fruit, this thing would practically write itself. You've got the built-in audience from BB, plus a lot of people who wouldn't watch BB (due to violence and how dark the show is) who would watch Saul doing funny stuff.


----------



## DevdogAZ

As I've been thinking about it, there's something that bugs me about this episode, and the way this half-season ended: The whole series has been building up to the point where Walt was in control of his own cook and could make the real money he's been looking for without being under someone else's thumb. Yet when they finally got there, they glossed over it in a short montage. I just feel kind of cheated that we've seen 50+ episodes to get to a certain outcome, and then that outcome is just yada yada yada'ed. 

I wonder how much things would have been different if Vince Gilligan had been able to get AMC to agree to two final seasons of 10-13 episodes each, rather than one final season of 16 total episodes. I really feel like some of the stuff that previous seasons would have spent a lot of time on were just blown past in this season as if they weren't a big issue at all.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> As I've been thinking about it, there's something that bugs me about this episode, and the way this half-season ended: The whole series has been building up to the point where Walt was in control of his own cook and could make the real money he's been looking for without being under someone else's thumb. Yet when they finally got there, they glossed over it in a short montage. I just feel kind of cheated that we've seen 50+ episodes to get to a certain outcome, and then that outcome is just yada yada yada'ed.
> 
> I wonder how much things would have been different if Vince Gilligan had been able to get AMC to agree to two final seasons of 10-13 episodes each, rather than one final season of 16 total episodes. I really feel like some of the stuff that previous seasons would have spent a lot of time on were just blown past in this season as if they weren't a big issue at all.


I really did expect to see Walt do more cooking. And expected to see complications with the Phoenix crew. I suppose the complications with the Phoenix crew could still happen.. But I guess the cooking is done.


----------



## danterner

tivoboyjr said:


> Of course it would be a comedy/dramedy. Is that a bad thing? And I don't know about it only lasting one season. I think it's about as close to a slam dunk as you can get. Look at the crappy shows that last many seasons. You can have an endless supply of clients -- some regulars like Walt and Jesse and some that would just pop up on each episode. Then we get to see Saul's home life. Is there a Mrs. Goodman? What about a Saul Jr? Saul is great and there's so much low-hanging fruit, this thing would practically write itself. You've got the built-in audience from BB, plus a lot of people who wouldn't watch BB (due to violence and how dark the show is) who would Saul doing funny stuff.


Each episode could feature Huell opening a door and entering the room in different wacky ways, accompanied by applause and a laugh track. Oh, that Huell!


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> As I've been thinking about it, there's something that bugs me about this episode, and the way this half-season ended: The whole series has been building up to the point where Walt was in control of his own cook and could make the real money he's been looking for without being under someone else's thumb. Yet when they finally got there, they glossed over it in a short montage. I just feel kind of cheated that we've seen 50+ episodes to get to a certain outcome, and then that outcome is just yada yada yada'ed.
> 
> I wonder how much things would have been different if Vince Gilligan had been able to get AMC to agree to two final seasons of 10-13 episodes each, rather than one final season of 16 total episodes. I really feel like some of the stuff that previous seasons would have spent a lot of time on were just blown past in this season as if they weren't a big issue at all.





jsmeeker said:


> I really did expect to see Walt do more cooking. And expected to see complications with the Phoenix crew. I suppose the complications with the Phoenix crew could still happen.. But I guess the cooking is done.


I can see that. But on the other hand, watching him continue to cook is been there, done that. How many more times do we need to watch Walt mix up a batch of the blue stuff?

To me, it does feel like the Phoenix stuff was glossed over. Even if Walt has fulfilled his obligations to them (not sure if he has, but even if he has), it's hard to imagine that that relationship is over and it's a clean break. Seems like those guys would either want Heisenberg working for them or out of the picture (for the competitive reasons Declan mentioned when they met). He can say he's "out" but they won't believe him.


----------



## tivoboyjr

danterner said:


> Each episode could feature Huell opening a door and entering the room in different wacky ways, accompanied by applause and a laugh track. Oh, that Huell!


Give it a season, and Tyler Perry will create a spin-off for Huell. The misadventures of the only black guy in Albuquerque.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> I can see that. But on the other hand, watching him continue to cook is been there, done that. How many more times do we need to watch Walt mix up a batch of the blue stuff?


I'm not saying we should have just seen him cook over and over again without incident. But it did seem kind of abrupt that when Walt gets 95% of the way to reaching the goal he's been shooting for for over four seasons, they gloss over the final 5% in a montage. That would be like reading almost all of a novel and then having the last 30 pages just summarized in a couple paragraphs.


tivoboyjr said:


> To me, it does feel like the Phoenix stuff was glossed over. Even if Walt has fulfilled his obligations to them (not sure if he has, but even if he has), it's hard to imagine that that relationship is over and it's a clean break. Seems like those guys would either want Heisenberg working for them or out of the picture (for the competitive reasons Declan mentioned when they met). He can say he's "out" but they won't believe him.


I think Walt's obligation to Declan's crew was to provide them meth so they could distribute it. During that showdown, Walt mentioned $130 million, which is 35% of $300 million. If Walt stopped cooking before the 1,000 gallons of methylamine was gone, then he hasn't provided them enough meth for them to make their $130 million. And even if he has cooked through it all, the fact that some of it has been diverted to the Czech Republic means that there's no way Declan's crew will have made their $130 million. However, I don't know if that one sentence said by Walt will be enough for Declan's crew to hold him to it, or if the relationship has been mutually profitable and they'll respect that Walt no longer wants to play.


----------



## jsmeeker

tivoboyjr said:


> I can see that. But on the other hand, watching him continue to cook is been there, done that. How many more times do we need to watch Walt mix up a batch of the blue stuff?
> 
> To me, it does feel like the Phoenix stuff was glossed over. Even if Walt has fulfilled his obligations to them (not sure if he has, but even if he has), it's hard to imagine that that relationship is over and it's a clean break. Seems like those guys would either want Heisenberg working for them or out of the picture (for the competitive reasons Declan mentioned when they met). He can say he's "out" but they won't believe him.


With Jesse out and Todd in, I suppose there could have been something they could have come with. But really, we don't need to SEE him cook for him to still be cooking.


----------



## Hank

I'd like to have seen a "close-call" with the in-home cooking method. Just seems so risky to me. Maybe a spill that takes extra time to clean up, or some damage they cover up somehow. Or a homeowner visiting the home when they're supposed to be gone.


----------



## Bierboy

tivoboyjr said:


> ....watching him continue to cook is been there, done that. How many more times do we need to watch Walt mix up a batch of the blue stuff?....


Really....I mean, how many different camera angles and musical numbers do we need?


----------



## Regina

Hank said:


> Breaking Bad is moving to ABC. (it's funny up to about 1:20, IMO).
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZpo89mmJo[/media]


That is pretty darn funny-I never realized Breaking Bad needed a laugh track!


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> I'd like to have seen a "close-call" with the in-home cooking method. Just seems so risky to me. Maybe a spill that takes extra time to clean up, or some damage they cover up somehow. Or a homeowner visiting the home when they're supposed to be gone.


Maybe a guy comes back home to get his stash of blue sky meth, and sees a meth lab in his living room.


----------



## jsmeeker

Hank said:


> I'd like to have seen a "close-call" with the in-home cooking method. Just seems so risky to me. Maybe a spill that takes extra time to clean up, or some damage they cover up somehow. Or a homeowner visiting the home when they're supposed to be gone.


yeah!!



tivoboyjr said:


> Maybe a guy comes back home to get his stash of blue sky meth, and sees a meth lab in his living room.


lol.

That would be funny.


----------



## JLucPicard

DevdogAZ said:


> By the way, how funny was it when Jesse was hiding the bong when Walt showed up, as if he should be embarrassed that Walt would know he was smoking weed.


Wow - is that what that was about? I totally read that as more of an "I sure as hell don't want no ricin getting into this somehow" kind of a thing that him being embarrassed about smoking. Seems lately he's been pretty nervous every time Walt is around.


----------



## Hank

Yeah, hiding the bong was strange. And even if Walt put ricin in it, Jesse could just wash it out.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JLucPicard said:


> Wow - is that what that was about? I totally read that as more of an "I sure as hell don't want no ricin getting into this somehow" kind of a thing that him being embarrassed about smoking. Seems lately he's been pretty nervous every time Walt is around.





Hank said:


> Yeah, hiding the bong was strange. And even if Walt put ricin in it, Jesse could just wash it out.


I took that the way Devdog did: it was that father/son dynamic between Walt and Jesse, and Jesse was embarrassed. He was afraid of Walt, too, but that moment was just an instinctual thing of being "caught" and reacting.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Hank said:


> Or a homeowner visiting the home when they're supposed to be gone.


This was something that I kept expecting to happen during the cook montage.


----------



## uncdrew

Jstkiddn said:


> This was something that I kept expecting to happen during the cook montage.


When your house is tented, you stay out. Such a clever idea. I wonder if the writers came up with it or it's really happened before (or something similar).


----------



## robojerk

uncdrew said:


> When your house is tented, you stay out. Such a clever idea. I wonder if the writers came up with it or it's really happened before (or something similar).


Didn't you see it's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? They forgot the tickets to the big football game while the apartment was bug bombed, they try to go in and get it, it's not pretty.
Looked for video clip, none to be found.


----------



## ngsmith

netringer said:


> Not to mention that even in the worst county hospital the maintenance crew would have gotten a round tuit to replace the towel dispenser - or they would have a Dyson hand dryer by now.


And change the wall tile? Brown vs. gray?


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> I took that the way Devdog did: it was that father/son dynamic between Walt and Jesse, and Jesse was embarrassed. He was afraid of Walt, too, but that moment was just an instinctual thing of being "caught" and reacting.


I took it to be a reference to the line in last week's episode where Jesse wanted out, and Walt was trying to guilt trip him by making Jesse realize he had no alternative plan and Walt said to him, "How soon will you start using again?"

So three months down the road, Walt shows up at Jesse's house, and yep, there's a bong on the table, and clearly Jesse was a little embarassed that Walt's prediction had partially* come true.

*Yes, I realize weed is not meth.


----------



## uncdrew

robojerk said:


> Didn't you see it's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? They forgot the tickets to the big football game while the apartment was bug bombed, they try to go in and get it, it's not pretty.
> Looked for video clip, none to be found.


Hah! Those guys could never afford the quality services of Vamanos Buggos.


----------



## xuxa

Hank said:


> Yeah, hiding the bong was strange. And even if Walt put ricin in it, Jesse could just wash it out.


It was just a reaction to Walt saying you are going to start using again to Jessie earlier in the episode. He is already starting down that path with the bong.


----------



## drumorgan




----------



## Jstkiddn

Hmm....good point.


----------



## MikeAndrews

tivoboyjr said:


> I saw a very brief article/interview a few months ago with Gilligan and it was mentioned (maybe not by him initially but as I recall he wasn't dismissive) that there could be a Breaking Bad movie and/or that Saul could have a spin-off TV show. I don't know about the movie - unless it's a prequel it doesn't seem that anyone from the current cast would be left to be in the movie - but I would watch "Better Call Saul."


Nah. If there is word of a movie it means that Walt is going to survive.

It would be a challenge like but unlike Serenity, where the movie audience not knowing the story would be lost and hostile. Walt on his own after going bad would not be a sympathetic hero.

(The GF liked Serenity and only caught Firefly afterwards.)


----------



## JETarpon

DevdogAZ said:


> That would be like reading almost all of a novel and then having the last 30 pages just summarized in a couple paragraphs.


Have you read The Wheel of Time books?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Walt has his hair back in the preview. Either he's still cured or has given up on chemo entirely.

BTW, did you see the big scar when he was in the shower? Brian Cranston said he had rotator cuff surgery. I just did but scar doesn't look anything like that. It looks like my arm was sewn back on.

Oh. Doh! They must have given him the scar for "Walt's" lung cancer surgery?


----------



## robojerk

netringer said:


> Walt has his hair back in the preview. Either he's still cured or has given up on chemo entirely.


I thought it looked like a bad wig.


----------



## fmowry

pmyers said:


> I agree. Analyzing each "dent" is a waste of time.


Sort of like discussing TV shows.


----------



## The Flush

netringer said:


> Walt has his hair back in the preview. Either he's still cured or has given up on chemo entirely.
> 
> BTW, did you see the big scar when he was in the shower? Brian Cranston said he had rotator cuff surgery. I just did but scar doesn't look anything like that. It looks like my arm was sewn back on.
> 
> Oh. Doh! They must have given him the scar for "Walt's" lung cancer surgery?


My Dad has had lung cancer surgery and his scar looks like Walt's scar.


----------



## Robin

Much like I still laugh every time Jessie calls Walt "Mr White" I laughed when Todd did.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JETarpon said:


> Have you read The Wheel of Time books?


No. Explain.


----------



## JETarpon

DevdogAZ said:


> No. Explain.


A series of 13 (?) books. The final one comes out in January. Still so full of loose ends it seems impossible for it to get wrapped up in one book without doing the equivalent of what you describe.


----------



## BitbyBlit

pmyers said:


> I think thats a good point. Kind of like doing your job to the bare minimum but nothing more.


Yeah. I don't know if it was the awkward meals or the "I'm waiting for the cancer to return", but somehow I got the impression that Skylar was not putting her full effort into the operation. 

And as Walt told Jessie, he is in the empire business, not the money or meth. So I can see how he would get so caught up in the operations that he didn't pay too close of attention to how much money was piling up. As long as he felt he was getting what he deserved, I don't think he would have cared about keeping track of the money coming in.

Now, I think it's likely that Walt did end up counting the money after Skylar showed him the big pile. In particular, when he decided he was out, he would want an accounting of the fruits of his labor. But I can see how at the point in time when Skylar showed him the big pile, neither had a good estimate of how much was in there.


----------



## Hank

Robin said:


> Much like I still laugh every time Jessie calls Walt "Mr White" I laughed when Todd did.


I noticed that too. It makes me wonder if Todd was also a student of WW. Or at least knew of him from the high school. Or maybe it's just a "respect" thing. I really can't see Todd calling WW "Walt". "Mr. White" just sounds better considering the relationship.

IMHO, Todd (and his prison buddies) also seems very white-supremacist-ish, and those guys usually are very set on respect, authority and titles "Yes, Sir", "No Sir", etc. So it makes sense to me that way.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> I noticed that too. It makes me wonder if Todd was also a student of WW. Or at least knew of him from the high school. Or maybe it's just a "respect" thing. I really can't see Todd calling WW "Walt". "Mr. White" just sounds better considering the relationship.
> 
> IMHO, Todd (and his prison buddies) also seems very white-supremacist-ish, and those guys usually are very set on respect, authority and titles "Yes, Sir", "No Sir", etc. So it makes sense to me that way.


I think Todd calls Walt "Mr. White" simply because that's what Todd has heard Jesse call Walt.


----------



## Dawghows

Dawghows said:


> ...Unless I'm forgetting something, there's no reason they can't use the money -- it's not marked or anything, right? Granted they can't go out and buy a fleet of yachts, but as long as they spend it on reasonable purchases and without any obvious grandiosity, they should be fine.





mooseAndSquirrel said:


> You could go out to a fine restaurant meal 3 times a day, every day. You could buy TVs and other goodies, but never more than $10K at a time. But a house, a car, a boat... any major purchase would be very difficult, due to the IRS.


Yes, that's why I said you couldn't do anything grandiose with it. Clearly you couldn't buy expensive cars, or a mansion, or a yacht. But lots of working class families buy a car every few years, or sell & buy a house once in awhile, or even buy a boat. But besides all that, the whole point (initially) was that Walt wanted to be sure his family was provided for if he died, not for them to be able to buy fancy things. I don't know about you, but if I could put my hands on an extra couple hundred dollars every so often, and make an extra $10k deposit into my bank account every few years, it would help me out quite a bit.



tivoboyjr said:


> ... but I would watch "Better Call Saul."


Yeah, I would set an SP for that as soon as it was announced.



DevdogAZ said:


> The whole series has been building up to the point where Walt was in control of his own cook and could make the real money he's been looking for without being under someone else's thumb. Yet when they finally got there, they glossed over it in a short montage. I just feel kind of cheated that we've seen 50+ episodes to get to a certain outcome, and then that outcome is just yada yada yada'ed.


This is exactly why I said it never occurred to me that Walt was being honest about leaving the business until I read the comments here.



jsmeeker said:


> But really, we don't need to SEE him cook for him to still be cooking.


Agreed.



uncdrew said:


> When your house is tented, you stay out. Such a clever idea. I wonder if the writers came up with it or it's really happened before (or something similar).


It's a clever idea, but when they showed that aerial view of all the tented houses, I thought to myself: How bad is the bug problem in ABQ!? I'm 49 years old and I've lived in 5 different cities across 3 different states, and I've never seen even one house tented for fumigation.


----------



## Jstkiddn

tivoboyjr said:


> I think Todd calls Walt "Mr. White" simply because that's what Todd has heard Jesse call Walt.


+1


----------



## Robin

tivoboyjr said:


> I think Todd calls Walt "Mr. White" simply because that's what Todd has heard Jesse call Walt.


And he considers Jesse a peer, unlike Mike who is was clearly a superior.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Someone else's calculations about how much money was in the pile in the storage unit (as mentioned by Alan Sepinwall on Twitter): http://www.quora.com/Breaking-Bad-S...ped-counting-it/answer/Tom-Cook?srid=i1&st=ns

His guesstimate: somewhere between $17,500,000 and $43,860,000.00 (using bundles of between $2K and $5K)


----------



## astrohip

DreadPirateRob said:


> His guesstimate: somewhere between $17,500,000 and $43,860,000.00 (using bundles of between $2K and $5K)


So clearly the "what would you do with $5MM" thread was a waste of time, and we need to start a new one...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

http://www.quora.com/Breaking-Bad-Season-5-2012-13/What-is-a-good-approximation-of-how-much-money-Skyler-had-in-the-storage-unit-when-she-showed-Walt-how-she-stopped-counting-it/answer/Tom-Cook?srid=i1&st=ns


----------



## danterner

$43,860,001, Bob!


----------



## JLucPicard

I've been thinking (off and on, not constantly!) over the last couple of days about how many trips to the storage unit must Skyler have made to transport all that cash there. Then the thought just crossed my mind, what if in the middle of that huge pile of cash there were a few empty cardboard boxes - making it look like there's a lot more cash there. Not at all thinking Skyler would ever risk that kind of thing, just mindless musings.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

rrrobinsonjr said:


> http://www.quora.com/Breaking-Bad-Season-5-2012-13/What-is-a-good-approximation-of-how-much-money-Skyler-had-in-the-storage-unit-when-she-showed-Walt-how-she-stopped-counting-it/answer/Tom-Cook?srid=i1&st=ns


Smeek you very much.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dawghows said:


> It's a clever idea, but when they showed that aerial view of all the tented houses, I thought to myself: How bad is the bug problem in ABQ!? I'm 49 years old and I've lived in 5 different cities across 3 different states, and I've never seen even one house tented for fumigation.


They said on the podcast that they got the idea from seeing tented houses in SoCal. They didn't realize until they were in production and it was too late to change that tenting is very uncommon in ABQ.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> His guesstimate: somewhere between $17,500,000 and $43,860,000.00 (using bundles of between $2K and $5K)


Why wouldn't they include the possibility of $100-bill bundles being in there? We saw lots of $100s last week in the safe-deposit box scenes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JLucPicard said:


> I've been thinking (off and on, not constantly!) over the last couple of days about how many trips to the storage unit must Skyler have made to transport all that cash there. Then the thought just crossed my mind, what if in the middle of that huge pile of cash there were a few empty cardboard boxes - making it look like there's a lot more cash there. Not at all thinking Skyler would ever risk that kind of thing, just mindless musings.


From this week's podcast, that's exactly what they did for filming. Well, it wasn't empty cardboard boxes, but a plywood box that then had stacks of money piled all around it.

Also from the podcast, Vince Gilligan said, "I guess they haven't fixed the towel dispenser after all this time.". So they clearly intended it to be the same one Walt punched.


----------



## astrohip

rrrobinsonjr said:


> http://www.quora.com/Breaking-Bad-Season-5-2012-13/What-is-a-good-approximation-of-how-much-money-Skyler-had-in-the-storage-unit-when-she-showed-Walt-how-she-stopped-counting-it/answer/Tom-Cook?srid=i1&st=ns


Small request. When you post a link, how about a brief "why" or "what". I like to have *some* idea what the link is about before I click it. Not because of virus or whatnot, just to avoid clicking if it's something I know I won't care about.

Thanks!


----------



## DevdogAZ

JETarpon said:


> A series of 13 (?) books. The final one comes out in January. Still so full of loose ends it seems impossible for it to get wrapped up in one book without doing the equivalent of what you describe.


Sounds like a certain TV show this forum was highly obsessed with a few years ago.


astrohip said:


> Small request. When you post a link, how about a brief "why" or "what". I like to have *some* idea what the link is about before I click it. Not because of virus or whatnot, just to avoid clicking if it's something I know I won't care about.
> 
> Thanks!


Especially when said link was posted (with explanation) just a few posts before.


----------



## Hank




----------



## Dnamertz

netringer said:


> Hank is going to suspect that Walt is the(a) cook, but never that he killed Fring and just ordered the hits on 10 guys.


I hadn't thought of that. Hank might still think Mike is the guy in charge. Now that Mike has disappeared (as far as Hank knows), he might still be the main suspect.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Will Hank be the next to break bad?


----------



## Bierboy

markymark_ctown said:


> Will Hank be the next to break bad?


Nah...he's a straight arrow. Which makes his revelation that Walt is somehow involved even more interesting...


----------



## Hank

Bierboy said:


> Nah...he's a straight arrow. Which makes his revelation that Walt is somehow involved even more interesting...


Right, but he might not have a choice.


----------



## TheMerk

Bierboy said:


> Nah...he's a straight arrow. Which makes his revelation that Walt is somehow involved even more interesting...


Is he a straight arrow? He beat up those guys in the bar in season 2, after leaving his badge and gun in the car, and later lied about it.

He beat up Jesse.


----------



## SeanC

If it were only Hank's life that would be impacted, from what we've seen of Hank so far I would expect Hank to be the staight arrow until the end, regardless of what would happen to his career.

Now, with his wife, Skyler and the kids in the mix? I dunno, I could see him bending his morals to avoid hurting them.

In the end though I do expect Hank to fall on the sword if it is necessary.


----------



## betts4

> Originally Posted by netringer
> Hank is going to suspect that Walt is the(a) cook, but never that he killed Fring and just ordered the hits on 10 guys.


But will Walt's ego be able to keep that a secret.

I was surprised at Walt stopping things so, well, quickly. I mean wouldn't the distributors be a bit miffed at that and Lydia had things all laid out for him. Maybe I need to go back and rewatch the show. What was with the ricin at the meeting with her?


----------



## MikeMar

betts4 said:


> But will Walt's ego be able to keep that a secret.
> 
> I was surprised at Walt stopping things so, well, quickly. I mean wouldn't the distributors be a bit miffed at that and Lydia had things all laid out for him. Maybe I need to go back and rewatch the show. What was with the ricin at the meeting with her?


His plan could have been, once she gave the names, she was not disposable. And ricin her drink.


----------



## Hank

I was thinking, what if in the inscription in "Leaves of Grass", Gale didn't sign it "G.B" but just left it unsigned. Clearly, Hank would have still made the connection, but it would have been slightly less damming for Walter. Just a little more ambiguous as to what exactly Hank could do with that information. From Dexter, isn't there a "chain of custody" for evidence, so how would Hank be able to admit the book to evidence, since it has his fingerprints all over it? (<seinfeld>Sorry, this book has been in the bathroom</seinfeld>). I don't know, just throwing it out there.


----------



## tiams

netringer said:


> The music choices were a hoot,
> 
> "Crystal Blue Persuasion," indeed.


When Bryan Cranston went on Letterman, Paul and the band played that as he walked on stage.



netringer said:


> I think we'll see the white supremacists being Walt's problem that requires the big gun. Watch Todd and Uncle Nazi decide they want the meth and money business to fund the revolution against the muslin President.


I missed the reference to them being white supremacists. Did they have swastika tats or something?



DevdogAZ said:


> In a podcast I listened to, they said that in the S3 episode in question, Walt and Gale discuss their shared love of Walt Whitman, and then later in the episode, Walt is seen looking through the book. So while the giving of the gift was not done outright on screen, it seems to have been implied that the book came from Gale.
> 
> Even if it wasn't implied at the time, the inscription which we now were able to read in this episode makes it pretty clear where Walt got the book.


Gale's fingerprints are on the book and it was found in Walt's bathroom. There's your physical evidence connecting the two.

Last week, everyone poo-pooed me when I said Todd's relatives in prison would take care of the nine.


----------



## Hank

MikeMar said:


> His plan could have been, once she gave the names, she was not disposable. And ricin her drink.


_Lydia, What in the world can that be?
_


----------



## danterner

Hank said:


> I was thinking, what if in the inscription in "Leaves of Grass", Gale didn't sign it "G.B" but just left it unsigned. Clearly, Hank would have still made the connection, but it would have been slightly less damming for Walter. Just a little more ambiguous as to what exactly Hank could do with that information. From Dexter, isn't there a "chain of custody" for evidence, so how would Hank be able to admit the book to evidence, since it has his fingerprints all over it? (<seinfeld>Sorry, this book has been in the bathroom</seinfeld>). I don't know, just throwing it out there.


I don't think the book itself matters much; what matters is that now Hank is on the scent. He'll start putting other pieces together now that he's had the "a ha" moment.


----------



## Robin

tiams said:


> I missed the reference to them being white supremacists. Did they have swastika tats or something?


Yes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Hank said:


> _Lydia, What in the world can that be?
> _












Iocane. I'd bet my life on it.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Hank said:


> I was thinking, what if in the inscription in "Leaves of Grass", Gale didn't sign it "G.B" but just left it unsigned. Clearly, Hank would have still made the connection, but it would have been slightly less damming for Walter.


Very slightly. The handwriting was an obvious match to Gale's lab notes.


----------



## betts4

I couldn't figure out why the heck Walt would have that in his bathroom.


----------



## betts4

On a side note, I was at a party Sunday and picked these up for myself. The party was a lot of people that really don't watch tv and didn't get my BB jokes about my drink ("liquid blue meth" "Walter White special martini" and "Yo, *****es, it's the drink" and such) Well, then a gang of younger guys showed up and we sat and talked Breaking Bad for about an hour.


----------



## astrohip

Great interview with 'Breaking Bad' creator Vince Gilligan. No spoilers, but some fascinating insight into what has been, and what will be (not spoilers, just his general musings). He also discusses the passage of time (is it 2007, is it the present day?), and more.

If you read these threads, you should read this interview.

http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...books-time-jumps-and-the-end-for-walter-white


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hank said:


> I was thinking, what if in the inscription in "Leaves of Grass", Gale didn't sign it "G.B" but just left it unsigned. Clearly, Hank would have still made the connection, but it would have been slightly less damming for Walter. Just a little more ambiguous as to what exactly Hank could do with that information. From Dexter, isn't there a "chain of custody" for evidence, so how would Hank be able to admit the book to evidence, since it has his fingerprints all over it? (<seinfeld>Sorry, this book has been in the bathroom</seinfeld>). I don't know, just throwing it out there.





danterner said:


> I don't think the book itself matters much; what matters is that now Hank is on the scent. He'll start putting other pieces together now that he's had the "a ha" moment.


What Dan said. Hank won't need the book for evidence. It's just the thing that put him on the trail, and he'll now be able to start investigating and finding more stuff now that he has a strong suspicion that Walt was involved with Gale.


----------



## VegasVic

That's an interesting interview, thanks for posting


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Walter White Arrested on Meth Charges


----------



## audioscience

The most amazing Breaking Bad compilation you'll ever see. (Fair warning: Spoilers for all seasons, all episodes included)


----------



## DevdogAZ

audioscience said:


> The most amazing Breaking Bad compilation you'll ever see. (Fair warning: Spoilers for all seasons, all episodes included)


Wow, that was really impressive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jsmeeker

audioscience said:


> The most amazing Breaking Bad compilation you'll ever see. (Fair warning: Spoilers for all seasons, all episodes included)


WOW!!

That was really well done.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looks like Gilligan pretty clearly answers the debate we had in the last episode about whether the DEA got Kaylee's money:



> Sepinwall: And just to clarify, I assumed the feds seized Kaylee's money along with the other boxes, but some of my readers have held out hope that it was untouched.
> 
> Vince Gilligan: Oh, yeah, they got her money. Saul even says this is the second time they're taking the bankroll. Kaylee does not get her trust fund.


----------



## audioscience

jsmeeker said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That was really well done.


I love the beginning where he talks about chemistry and change being like life. He lays out the whole story arc right there.


----------



## Hank

Very disapointed! For about a week now, AMC has been collecting hundreds of "fan" questions on their website to ask Vince Gillgan. They just published the ones they picked to answer. In the 1000 or so questions people posted, there were some really good questions (80% were junk, but in the remaining 20% were some very good ones).

And these are the best ones they choose? These are OK, but really, they could have done so much better.

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/09/vince-gilligan-interview-part-i.php

http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2012/09/vince-gilligan-interview-part-ii.php


----------



## jsmeeker

audioscience said:


> I love the beginning where he talks about chemistry and change being like life. He lays out the whole story arc right there.


yup. It was done with great care. Found some good monologues and stiched together some scenes to go with it.


----------



## dswallow

audioscience said:


> The most amazing Breaking Bad compilation you'll ever see. (Fair warning: Spoilers for all seasons, all episodes included)


You know, after watching this, I think no matter what happens to Walt in the end, he's better off after having gone through all this than if it never happened. He'd probably be dead now, otherwise. Instead he spent an extremely lively year or more doing something completely different, in a world completely new to him. No matter how you might look at it, he lived during this time. LIVED. It's practically like a real-life year-long visit to a resort-of-the-future a-la-WestWorld.


----------



## jsmeeker

Sure, he would be dead. But there would be more other people ALIVE.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Someone made a chart of every death linked to Walter White:










You can find the full story here.


----------



## bsnelson

That video is complete awesomeness. Complete. 

Brad


----------



## uncdrew

betts4 said:


> But will Walt's ego be able to keep that a secret.
> 
> I was surprised at Walt stopping things so, well, quickly. I mean wouldn't the distributors be a bit miffed at that and Lydia had things all laid out for him. Maybe I need to go back and rewatch the show. What was with the ricin at the meeting with her?


I kind of sense Lydia's main goal at this point is to not get killed.

I think if Walt wants to stop she'll happily take that.


----------



## Snappa77

Why wasn't the book in the master bedroom bath? Seems like that would have a more logical place for it rather than the guest bath. 


(forgive me if this is a smeek... 10 pages... oy vey.)


----------



## BitbyBlit

Snappa77 said:


> Why wasn't the book in the master bedroom bath? Seems like that would have a more logical place for it rather than the guest bath.


It was. The question is, why was Hank using that bathroom?

Maybe it was because his movements tended to be noisy and smelly, and the guest bathroom was too close to outside.

And to think, Walt would have gotten away with it if it hadn't been for those meddling kids.


----------



## Bierboy

jsmeeker said:


> Sure, he would be dead. But there would be more other people ALIVE....


But almost all VERY bad people....( I don't count the airplane)


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Someone made a chart of every death linked to Walter White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the full story here.


Is Jane the only identifiable woman?

Obviously, there were some on the planes, but never specifically identified.

Is there anyone that died in this show that's NOT on the list? The way they set it up, it looks like EVERYTHING is linked to W.W.


----------



## Hank

BitbyBlit said:


> And to think, Walt would have gotten away with it if it hadn't been for those meddling kids.


Which meddling kids?


----------



## Hank

jsmeeker said:


> Is there anyone that died in this show that's NOT on the list? The way they set it up, it looks like EVERYTHING is linked to W.W.


I think Gus's battle with the Cartel would have happened with or without WW.

Also the turtle guy and associated DEA deaths were unrelated.


----------



## jsmeeker

Hank said:


> I think Gus's battle with the Cartel would have happened with or without WW.
> 
> Also the turtle guy and associated DEA deaths were unrelated.


agreed.

Looking at the chart again, it's the "Breaking Bad Death Toll" So, I guess the whole list is fair and accurate. It's the description of it as "Deaths linked to Walter White" that may be slightly off.


----------



## jsmeeker

Hank said:


> Which meddling kids?


care for a Scooby Snack?


----------



## BitbyBlit

Hank said:


> Which meddling kids?


The ones that Hank was dropping off at the pool.



jsmeeker said:


> Looking at the chart again, it's the "Breaking Bad Death Toll" So, I guess the whole list is fair and accurate. It's the description of it as "Deaths linked to Walter White" that may be slightly off.


Yeah. If you look at the last "element" of the formulas under the names, that is the person that was most responsible.

So only the ones with a "W" are the deaths that the chart is saying Walt is responsible for.


----------



## getreal

BitbyBlit said:


> The ones that Hank was dropping off at the pool.


LOL! I had never heard that before.


----------



## Hank

BitbyBlit said:


> The ones that Hank was dropping off at the pool.


Ok, you got me. I fell for it.

That's funny.

Maybe it was Skyler's cooking.

I really can't wait to see what's the first thing Hank does with this information (please don't say "wipe"). Like how does he ever face Walt again in any sort of civil manner. But I'm sure he suppresses it long enough to come up with a plan. It's interesting now, Hank's the one with the big secret, and he has to keep it from Walt, Sklyer, and Marie. At least initially. As alluded to above, I think Hank will approach Walt alone, face to face, because Hank knows he's totally screwed either way. Either he takes Walt down (as well as his family, and his own career), or he breaks bad himself.

Also, does he finish his business first? He gets this once-in-a-lifetime groundshattering information about his B-I-L... does he say to himself "eh, I still have to take a dump"


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> Ok, you got me. I fell for it.
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> Maybe it was Skyler's cooking.
> 
> I really can't wait to see what's the first thing Hank does with this information (please don't say "wipe"). Like how does he ever face Walt again in any sort of civil manner. But I'm sure he suppresses it long enough to come up with a plan. It's interesting now, Hank's the one with the big secret, and he has to keep it from Walt, Sklyer, and Marie. At least initially. As alluded to above, I think Hank will approach Walt alone, face to face, because Hank knows he's totally screwed either way. Either he takes Walt down (as well as his family, and his own career), or he breaks bad himself.
> 
> Also, does he finish his business first? He gets this once-in-a-lifetime groundshattering information about his B-I-L... does he say to himself "eh, I still have to take a dump"


When ya gotta go, ya gotta go.

I think Hank will go back and connect all of the dots that he can and put his case together against Walt. As much for his own need to "solve" the case as for anything else. I think Hank will have his ducks in a row if he does decide to confront Walt. I don't think this would be an impulsive act. For one thing, Hank doesn't know about all of the murders Walt has been involved with - not yet, anyway - but Hank has to know that Walt is a much more dangerous guy than he thought he was.


----------



## Hank

I think it will take Hank all of 5 minutes in his head to piece together everything that happened over the last year+ into a nice, neat story. The story we got to watch. When all the pieces all start falling together for him, it will all suddenly make perfect sense. That's the look on his face at the end of "Gliding". Then I think the next step is anger, that Walt put everyone's life on the line, especially Hank's -- several times. 

I also think there's a little bit of "You're shtting me! You're Heisenberg? Get the F out of here! Wow. You did all that, right under my nose the entire time? I thought you were a brainiac, but this, wow. Just wow. But now I have take you down."


----------



## Phantom Gus

hes going to die from shock on the toilet like a man


----------



## danterner

Phantom Gus said:


> hes going to die from shock on the toilet like a man


Nah, he's pretty well grounded.


----------



## Bierboy

danterner said:


> Nah, he's pretty well grounded.


[rimshot]  [/rimshot]


----------



## SeanC

I wonder if he'll figure out about the bugging? It'll be real hard for him now they Walt has removed the evidence, but what was the critical thing they found out from the bug? Was it about the laptop? Or was it something about the 9 guys behind bars I dunno.

I vaguely remember that there was some angle the DEA was working on that Walt and crew were made aware of by the bug, and they were able to stop the DEA's investigation. It's not coming to me, but anyway, my point is, now with this new information, as Hank thinks back, is he going to remember those (at least) 2 times he left Walt unattended in his office, right around the time that his investigation was stymied by, what would have appeared at the time, very bad luck.

Mmmmmmm, after all that, I think it was the laptop.


----------



## betts4

I wonder if Hank is going to lose his new title/job by going all wacky to try and figure it out and spending time that he is not supposed to, on the case again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I envision a scene next season where Hank and Gomie are in Hank's office looking at a cork board with Walt's picture at the top and all the yarns connecting Walt to all the other aspects of the Heisenberg case. And then Hank's secretary will buzz in and say, "Mr. Schrader, Walter White is here to see you. Should I send him in?"


----------



## robojerk

DevdogAZ said:


> I envision a scene next season where Hank and Gomie are in Hank's office looking at a cork board with Walt's picture at the top and all the yarns connecting Walt to all the other aspects of the Heisenberg case. And then Hank's secretary will buzz in and say, "Mr. Schrader, Walter White is here to see you. Should I send him in?"


I envision next season starts right where this one left off, Hank telling Marie they have to leave or something, anything to get out of there. Then calling Gomie on the way home to meet up later that night or early the next morning. Hank now knows in his bones, but I would think he would still hope he's wrong about the Whites. I think it would be interesting if he had Gomie do an off the books look into the Whites, really hoping nothing is found and the book is just a coincidence. However the Whites are dirty now, Hank and or Gomie will find something.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

SeanC said:


> I wonder if he'll figure out about the bugging? It'll be real hard for him now they Walt has removed the evidence, but what was the critical thing they found out from the bug? Was it about the laptop? Or was it something about the 9 guys behind bars I dunno.
> 
> I vaguely remember that there was some angle the DEA was working on that Walt and crew were made aware of by the bug, and they were able to stop the DEA's investigation. It's not coming to me, but anyway, my point is, now with this new information, as Hank thinks back, is he going to remember those (at least) 2 times he left Walt unattended in his office, right around the time that his investigation was stymied by, what would have appeared at the time, very bad luck.
> 
> Mmmmmmm, after all that, I think it was the laptop.


The initial purpose of the bug was to check if Lydia was lying or not about the GPS. It then became Mike's way of knowing when they were coming for him. I think the laptop magnet-caper was behind them before the office got bugged.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

getreal said:


> "Better Call Saul" could be a funny spin-off show from BrBa.


2012 post Damn. Tell me what lottery numbers to play!


----------

